# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر 31/12/2015 اخر ايام السنة

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*وصول بطاقة محترف المريخ

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
تفيد متابعات (كورة سودانية) عن وصول البطاقة الدولية لمحترف المريخ الغاني كريم الحسن عقب قيام ناديه السابق ليبرتي بإرسالها عن طريق الاتحاد الغاني لكرة القدم الي نظيره السوداني وبالتالي سيوقع اللاعب رسميا في كشوفات المريخ بعد قيامه بالتوقيع علي خطاب ابداء اللعب للمريخ تمهيدا لارفاق اسمه ضمن الكشف الافريقي.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*بعثة المريخ تصل اديس و تتناول الغداء مع السفير 

وصلت بعثة المريخ اليوم لاديس ابابا وكان في استقبالها السفير العميد قرشي محمد صالح وتناولت وجبة الغداء معه وذلك في حضور رئيس البعثة واللاعبين المرافقين لبعثة الفريق لاديس ابابا وكان قد رحب ببعثة المريخ وتمنى لها إقامة طيبة في أديس ابابا 

*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
 مكتبة الاخبار 
 رياضة سودانية
 الثلاثي الغاني المريخي اول الحاضرين ويبدي سعادته بالسفر لاديس ابابا

غادر مع بعثة المريخ الثلاثي الاجنبي اوكرا و كوفي وكريم الحسن و الذين ابدوا سعادتهم الكبيرة بالسفر مع المريخ لاديس ابابا و اكد اوكرا فتحه صفحة جديدة مع المريخ مشيرا الى ان الموسم الجديد سيكون موسمه و كذلك كوفي فيما تمني كريم التوفيق مع المريخ في الفترة المقبلة
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*جينك البلجيكى يخطف نجم مازيمبي الكنغولى ساماتا

أنهى مسئولو نادى جينك البلجيكى الاتفاق مع إدارة مازيمبى الكونغولى، من أجل الحصول على خدمات المهاجم التنزانى على ساماتا خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية المقبلةالتى تبدأفى الاول من يناير القادم ، بعدما أبدى الزمالك المصري رغبته فى ضم اللاعب. صحيفة “فويتبول كرانت” البلجيكية أكدت أن الإعلان الرسمى عن الصفقة سيتم اليوم ، الأربعاء، حيث أجرى ساماتا الفحوصات الطبية صباح امس فى مقر النادى، دون الكشف عن التفاصيل المالية للصفقة. ويذكر أن نادى الزمالك المصري دخل فى مفاوضات مع إدارة مازيمبى للحصول على اللاعب، لكن القيمة المالية لعرض القلعة البيضاء لم ترض إدارة حامل لقب دورى أبطال أفريقيا.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المعارضة الناعمة لن تضر بالمريخ
موسى مصطفى

منذ تعيين لجنة التسيير ظلت بعض الاقلام الناعمة تختلق المشاكل و تضع العراقيل امام لجنة تسيير المريخ و التي صرفت ما يفوق الـــــ(15) مليار لدعم التسجيلات و إعادة قيد اللاعبين بجانب دفع مستحقات المدرب الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو و البالغ مليار و سبعمائة مليون !!!
المعارضة الناعمة دفنت رؤوسها في الرمال حينما تخلى الوالي عن المريخ و لم تطرح حتى سؤال عن سبب تركه المريخ وهو يواجه الخصوم و هو يقاتل من اجل بطولة الممتاز !!
اين كانت تلك الاقلام و المريخ يفتقد حتى لــــ(حق المواصلات ) و الوالي يرفض المريخ وهو يستقيل للمرة الــــ(18) دون ان (يجبر بخاطر) الجماهير التي ظلت كل موسم تتكسر امام منزله و هي تتنازل عن كرامتها من اجل مصلحة المريخ !!
الوالي الذي هرب عن المريخ مع وقت الحصاد وبداية التسجيلات وهي مقدمة للنجاح في الموسم الجديد !!
على الذين يهاجمون التسيير مهاجمة الوالي لانه فعلها اكثر من مرة وهو يترك نجوم المريخ في قلب المعركة حتى دون ان يقول لهم آسف !!
الاقلام التي تهاجم لجنة التسيير حاليا و تخرج الاخبار المفبركة و السالبة عن المريخ و تترصد اخطاء ونسي ورفاقه اين كانت حينما سجل مجلس الوالي محمد المصطفى لاعب هاوي و شيبون و لم تعيد قيد امير كمال .
عبد الصمد فتح معارضة واضحة ضد المجلس الحالي لان صحيفته كشفت عن خططه !!
عبد الصمد ما ناوي يجيبها على بر يا ونسي !!
على جماهير المريخ ان تعلم ان هنك مخطط خطير يدعمه رجال كبار في المجالس السابقة سيدفع ثمنه المريخ !!
عارضوا اصدار صحيفة النادي لتمرير مخططاتهم الخطيرة لتي تستهدف تدمير المريخ !!
المعارضة الحالية اخطر على المريخ من خصومه فااحذر يا ونسي !!
من قبل حرك ملف الديون ولا استبعد ان تشتعل المعارضة لتأكل الاخضر و اليابس بعد فشل الاقلام الناعمة في هز استقرار المريخ !!
هناك بعض الاذاعات ظلت تهاجم المريخ بسبب تمرد بعض اللاعبين !!
لاعب طالب بــــ(2) مليار في الموسم هل هو رونالدو !!
بكري المدينة يلعب ثلاث مواسم بـــ(2)مليار و (500) الف !!
على جماهير المريخ الانتباه للمخطط الخطير مع بداية الموسم 
لجنة التسيير عينتها اعلى سلطة في الولاية و هي التي جاءت بالوالي !!
ما ذنب ونسي ان تهرب رؤساء المريخ عن تولي المهمة !!؟
ما ذنب ونسي ان رفض الوالي العودة !!؟
يجب ن نشكر الرجل و نشد من ازره لانه تحمل تركة المجلس السابق و التي وصفها الكثيرون بالثقيلة !!
اخيرا 
انهم يجرون عبد الصمد لمعارضة المريخ و حرق آخر كروته و نسفه وربما لن يستطيع حتى دخول المريخ !!
عبد الصمد سيكون كبش فداء المجلس القادم و الاسلم له ان يكون واضحا بدلا من الحرب التي دخلها ضد مجتمع المريخ 
كل اهل المريخ مع التسيير لانها اصبحت أمام تحدي كبير إلا عبد الصمد 


*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

المعارضة الناعمة لن تضر بالمريخ
منذ تعيين لجنة التسيير ظلت بعض الاقلام الناعمة تختلق المشاكل و تضع العراقيل امام لجنة تسيير المريخ و التي صرفت ما يفوق الـــــ(15) مليار لدعم التسجيلات و إعادة قيد اللاعبين بجانب دفع مستحقات المدرب الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو و البالغ مليار و سبعمائة مليون !!!
المعارضة الناعمة دفنت رؤوسها في الرمال حينما تخلى الوالي عن المريخ و لم تطرح حتى سؤال عن سبب تركه المريخ وهو يواجه الخصوم و هو يقاتل من اجل بطولة الممتاز !!
اين كانت تلك الاقلام و المريخ يفتقد حتى لــــ(حق المواصلات ) و الوالي يرفض المريخ وهو يستقيل للمرة الــــ(18) دون ان (يجبر بخاطر) الجماهير التي ظلت كل موسم تتكسر امام منزله و هي تتنازل عن كرامتها من اجل مصلحة المريخ !!
الوالي الذي هرب عن المريخ مع وقت الحصاد وبداية التسجيلات وهي مقدمة للنجاح في الموسم الجديد !!
على الذين يهاجمون التسيير مهاجمة الوالي لانه فعلها اكثر من مرة وهو يترك نجوم المريخ في قلب المعركة حتى دون ان يقول لهم آسف !!
الاقلام التي تهاجم لجنة التسيير حاليا و تخرج الاخبار المفبركة و السالبة عن المريخ و تترصد اخطاء ونسي ورفاقه اين كانت حينما سجل مجلس الوالي محمد المصطفى لاعب هاوي و شيبون و لم تعيد قيد امير كمال .
عبد الصمد فتح معارضة واضحة ضد المجلس الحالي لان صحيفته كشفت عن خططه !!
عبد الصمد ما ناوي يجيبها على بر يا ونسي !!
على جماهير المريخ ان تعلم ان هنك مخطط خطير يدعمه رجال كبار في المجالس السابقة سيدفع ثمنه المريخ !!
عارضوا اصدار صحيفة النادي لتمرير مخططاتهم الخطيرة لتي تستهدف تدمير المريخ !!
المعارضة الحالية اخطر على المريخ من خصومه فااحذر يا ونسي !!
من قبل حرك ملف الديون ولا استبعد ان تشتعل المعارضة لتأكل الاخضر و اليابس بعد فشل الاقلام الناعمة في هز استقرار المريخ !!
هناك بعض الاذاعات ظلت تهاجم المريخ بسبب تمرد بعض اللاعبين !!
لاعب طالب بــــ(2) مليار في الموسم هل هو رونالدو !!
بكري المدينة يلعب ثلاث مواسم بـــ(2)مليار و (500) الف !!
على جماهير المريخ الانتباه للمخطط الخطير مع بداية الموسم 
لجنة التسيير عينتها اعلى سلطة في الولاية و هي التي جاءت بالوالي !!
ما ذنب ونسي ان تهرب رؤساء المريخ عن تولي المهمة !!؟
ما ذنب ونسي ان رفض الوالي العودة !!؟
يجب ن نشكر الرجل و نشد من ازره لانه تحمل تركة المجلس السابق و التي وصفها الكثيرون بالثقيلة !!
اخيرا 
انهم يجرون عبد الصمد لمعارضة المريخ و حرق آخر كروته و نسفه وربما لن يستطيع حتى دخول المريخ !!
عبد الصمد سيكون كبش فداء المجلس القادم و الاسلم له ان يكون واضحا بدلا من الحرب التي دخلها ضد مجتمع المريخ 
كل اهل المريخ مع التسيير لانها اصبحت أمام تحدي كبير إلا عبد الصمد 





من كاتب المقال؟
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

من كاتب المقال؟



تم اضافة الكاتب....خالص شكري
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مدرب المريخ يحتج على ملاعب منتجع سلولتا

أبدى البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للمريخ احتجاجات قوية على ملاعب منتجع سلولتا بأثيوبيا الذي حلت به بعثة المريخ الأربعاء لاقامة معسكره الإعدادي للموسم الجديد حيث ذكر لوك ايمال في تعليق على صفحته بالفيس بوك أن الملاعب سيئة مطالباً ادارة البعثة بضرورة تحويل معسكر الفريق الإعدادي الى أديس خلال اليومين القادمين، يذكر أن بعثة المريخ كانت وصلت أثيوبيا ظهر اليوم ببعثة ضمت 16 لاعباً فقط الى جانب الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي وحاتم عبد الغفار عضو مجلس الإدارة إلى جانب المدير الفني لوك ايميل ومدرب الأحمال التونسي حاتم بن مفتاح.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*وداعا عام اللقيمات !
غاندى الزيدابى
بنهاية هذا اليوم الخميس نطوى عاما مليئا بالنكبات والازمات الرياضية التى عصفت بالكرة السودانية ويكفى ان فى هذا العام (مات) الدورى الممتاز لاول مرة منذ انطلاقته فى تسعينيات القرن الماضى وسبقه انتحار بطولة (الكأس ) بسبب انتهاك القانون من قبل القائمون على امر الرياضة بالبلاد وبالخصوص اتحاد الكرة السودانى والذى يتحمل كل التبعات التى صاحبت الاخفاقات الكروية فى العام المنتهى بسبب اتباع سياسة المجاملات والخيار والفقوس فى اتخاذ بعض القرارات المهمة بجانب تفصيل مواد القانون حسب امزجتهم واهوائهم وفى البعض الكثير مصالحهم الخاصة والتى كانت اهم واكبر بكثير من المصالح العامة !

{ نودع عاما فشل فيه الهلال والمريخ بالفوز بلقب دورى ابطال افريقيا بعد ان كانا على بعد امتار بل خطوات من تحقيق (حلم الوطن ) ولكن ضاعت كل الامال بسبب ملازمة الفشل والتخبط المتواصل فى المباريات الحاسمة والمصيرية ليتواضع الهلال امام اتحاد العاصمة الجزائرى ويسقط المريخ فى امتحان مازيمبى الكنغولى فى نصف نهائى دورى الابطال !

{نودع عاما طارت فيه صقور الجديان من البطولة المحلية الافريقية (الشأن) بخسارتين (رايح جاى) من اوغندا وضلت الصقور طريقها الى مونديال روسيا بالسقوط المدوى امام زامبيا ايضا (رايح جاى) بجانب الصفر الكبير الذى عاد به منتخبنا الوطنى من بطولة سيكافا للامم التى استضافتها اثيوبيا والتى لم يتمكن من خلالها المنتخب من حفظ ماء الوجه هذا اذا كان هناك وجه اصلا للمنتخب خاصة بعد ذهاب وعودة المتعود والمتعهد دائما مازدا !

{نودع عاما فشل فيه المنتخب الاولمبى من التاهل الى المراحل الاخيرة من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة الى اولمبياد ريودى جانيرو بالبرازيل بعد ان منحوا بطاقة العبور للمنتخب التونسى وسار المنتخب الاولمبى فى طريق المثل الذى يقول (خربانا من كبارا)!

{نودع عاما خرجت فيه اندية الخرطوم الوطنى والاهلى شندى من بطولة الكونفدرالية ولم يستطيعا تخطى العقبة الاولي بعد ان قدما مستوى متواضعا فى البطولة !

{نودع عاما اصبح فيه خطف اللاعبين وانتزاعهم على عينك ياتاجر فقبض المريخ على لاعب الملكية جوبا الوك اكينج وطار الهلال بشيبوب بعد ان (كبر الجيوب ) !

{نودع عاما كشف فيه فسادا ماليا كبيرا فى اتحاد الكرة السودانى عن طريق الزميل المصادم (خالد عزالدين ) وبالمستندات والتوقيعات وبالمليارات ورغم ذلك ظل قادة الاتحاد العام يتبعون المثل الذى يقول (لا اقرأ ولا اسمع ولا اتكلم ولا اوضح الاتهامات فى مؤتمر صحافى للرائ العام !

{نودع عاما سطع ولمع فيه الاداريون بتصريحات غربية ومثيرة للجدل قال فيها رئيس الهلال الكاردينال بان قادة اتحاد الكرة يحلون المشاكل عن طريق (قعدة لقيمات ) واعلن مساعد رئيس الاتحاد العام الذى يدعى( الجاكومى) هبوط الهلال للدرجة الاولى وظل يفتى ويشرع فى القوانين ويتحدث باسم الاتحاد العام وكانه معتصم جعفر وظهر عراب المريخ همد بحديث وتصريحات اصبحت مالوفة للوسط الرياضى وظل يتحفنا بتصريحات مثل كلام الطير فى الباقير وصراحة لو كانت هناك لجنة انضباط تطبق القانون لتم ابعاد امثال الكاردينال والجاكومى وهمد من الوسط الرياضى وغيرهم كثيرون !

اخر الاصداء

اندم على الحلم اللراح ... واطفئ الشموع وابكى النهاية !
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

تم اضافة الكاتب....خالص شكري



شكرًا،  لانه ظهر تحت اسمك يادكتور واستغربت ان يكون لك هذا الراي في الوالي او على الأقل لم تظهره لنا في المنبر.  وفي كلا الحالين انت موضع احترامي وتقديري.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

شكرًا،  لانه ظهر تحت اسمك يادكتور واستغربت ان يكون لك هذا الراي في الوالي او على الأقل لم تظهره لنا في المنبر.  وفي كلا الحالين انت موضع احترامي وتقديري.



الف شكر علي التنويه
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
خور تشوف
كردنة ده روسي
وانا اقول الحبيب محمد عبد الماجد شابكنا روسي روسي كده مالو
اتاريه الكاردينال روسي
اسمه القوقازي هو خور تشوف
قال كان عاوز يودي الاتحاد العام الخور
المريخاب مبسوطين من كردنة شديد
رئيس خصم مريح بشكل
عنده عشرة خصال مريحة المريخ
والكلام ده زي طرفة اشعب
اشعب في واحد عزمو فطور
اشعب رفض بحجة انه ما بحب الزحمة
الرجل حلف ليه مافي زول يضايقو
اشعب وافق ومشي للبيت بتاع المضيف واتحكر
وهو بياكل سمع الباب بيدق
اتكربن كربنة
اتكربن كردنة…تهي تهي
صاحب الدار قال ليه ده ولدي
عنده عشرة خصال ان كرهت منها واحدة لن ادعه يدخل
اولها انه لا ياكل مع ضيف ابدا
اشعب قال ليه دخلو التسعة خصال الباقية خليتها ليك
كردنة عنده عشرة خصال نافعة المريخ
جعجة بتدي الكاس والدوري
غفلة بتدي بكري المدينة
لغة بتخجل الخصوم
تحدي لا يصمد
باقي الخصال خليناه للهلال
……
مؤسف جدا ان يدس هواري المحافير
كتبت سابقا عن قول البعض انه من افسد موضوع شيبوب
وانه من رفض ذهابه للوالي
يبدو ان قول البعض صحيح
والا فما هي سبب غضبة الطاهرمن غير سبب
نحتفظ بكتابات الطاهر لما كانت يده في الماء
لن نقول ان الطاهر بلا تاريخ يشفع له في المريخ وان مخاشنة له مع مصطفي النقر هي من شهرته كما المح مؤرخ مريخي
فكل من لعب للمريخ عندنا محمي بحرز النجمة
لكنا نتمني من الكابتن الكبير ان لا يستعدي عليه من هو حليفه
……..
سافر بعض من لاعبي المريخ ولم يسافر البعض لانتظارهم لاموال يبدو ان لجنة التسيير لا تملكها…مازن شمس الفلاح مثلا ارتدشيكه…مليار الفادني يجب ان يوجه لحلحلة المشاكل العاجلة والمرتبطة باللاعبين.. وستواجه الادارة مشكلة تراوري وليسالوا عن المالي عابد المال ..قالوا لشخص هل الثعلب يببض ام يلدفقال لهم ده مكار الاتنين بسويهن
……
الهلال ايضا يعيش ازمة مالية بعد ان اعلن حلفاء البرير عن ديونه البالغة اكثر من عشرة مليار وديون الارباب عشرين ..والنقر وعاكف وابوشامة والنقر تو والسادة كلهم يشكون الهلال في حقوقهم التي لحقت السيخ
ازمة المريخ تعالج ببنادول لكن ازمة الهلال تحتاج لنقل دعم
…….
لعل حظوظ الجكومي في الظفر بالامانة العامة للمريخ تبقي هي الاكبر فالرجل الواضح والمثقف والمصادم يملك كل مواصفات سكرتير المريخ مقتفيا اثر العظماء ممن تزين بهم هذا المنصب الحساس اخرهم كان سعادة الفريق طارق الرجل الموسوعة المثقف القانوني.. الدكتور طارق مع بعض الخلص جاء بالدوري والكاس بورقة وقلم ..عملية بدون الم
…….
ضحكت حتي دمعت عيوني وانا اقرأ في احدي رسائل الواتساب يقال انها مرسلة من احد اهلة الجنوب السوداني تقول ان العام الجديد هو عام الظفر بالا (بيرة) السمراء
……
لست مع من يقول ان الصفحة الاخيرة للدار صارت مثل الاولي صفحة جريمة ايضا!!
……..
مباراة عالمية في الدوحة تنتظر العالمي.. شكرا رائعة المريخ في قطر ..رابطة المريخ سابقا
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*ذكرت صحيفة الصدى الصادرة صباح اليوم أن عبد المالك ابرون رئيس نادي المغرب التطواني رفض تسجيل لاعب المريخ شيبوب في كشوفات النادي حتى يستعيده الهلال في شهر مايو حيث أكد الرجل بعد أن تلقى معلومات متكاملة عن شيبوب أن ناديه سيرفض تسجيل شيبوب من ناحية قانونية وأخلاقية حيث لا يستطيع المغرب وبحسب القوانين التعاقد مع أكثر من أربعة محترفين أجانب ويريد أن يتعاقد مع خيارات أفضل من شيبوب مشيراً إلى أن ناديه يعتمد على أكاديمية كروية مؤهلة تدعم النادي بمواهب أفضل بكثير من شيبوب وتنص اللائحة في المغرب على تسجيل أربعة محترفين أجانب من بينهم اثنين فوق سن 23 سنة ويتوجب أن يكون قد خاضا عشر مباريات مع منتخبات بلادهما سواء منتخب المحترفين أو المحليين ومثلهما تحت سن 23 سنة على أن قد خاضا نفس العدد من المباريات مع المنتخب الأولمبي أو منتخب الشباب ولا تتوافر هذه الشروط في شيبوب وبالتالي لن يستطيع الهلال تخزينه في نادي المغرب التطواني وكانت بعض الصحف ذكرت أمس أن الهلال في طريقه لتخزين شيبوب لاعب المريخ في صفوف المغرب التطواني تمهيداً للتعاقد معه في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية في مايو المقبل.


*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*يجد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ صعوبات كبيرة في إكمال إجراءات سفر بعثة فريق الكرة من أثيوبيا إلى الدوحة لأداء عدد من المباريات الودية هناك حيث يفكر المجلس في التراجع عن خطوة معسكر الدوحة والتحول للسعودية خاصة وأن نادي النصر السعودي كان أعلن في وقتٍ سابق عن موافقته لخوض مباراة ودية مع المريخ خلال فترة الإعداد الحالية.

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أكمل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إجراءات الشكوى التي يرغب في تقديمها للاتحاد العام ضد لاعب الفريق شرف شيبوب الذي اختفى عن الأنظار تمهيداً للانتقال للهلال الند التقليدي للأحمر وذكر محي الدين عبد التام نائب الأمين العام للنادي إن الأمانة العامة بنادي المريخ تمتلك كافة المستندات والأدلة التي تدعم قضية النادي ضد لاعبه شرف شيبوب الذي رفض المشاركة في التدريبات وسلّم نفسه للهلال حيث ظهر الأخير كطرف ثالث يريد أن يساعد اللاعب على الانتقال لنادٍ آخر مبيناً أن كل المستندات متوافرة لهم لتقديم شكوى قوية من شأنها أن تحفظ حقوق المريخ وأن تجعل شيبوب عبرة لغيره من اللاعبين الذين لا يحترمون كلمتهم ولا يراعون الأندية التي أشرفت على تدريبهم وتجهيزهم ودفعت بهم للمنافسة الأولى في السودان وتوقع عبد التام أن يقدم المريخ شكواه ضد شيبوب السبت أو الأحد مع متابعة القضية بدقة لأن المريخ لا يمكن أن يفرّط في حقوقه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء ماجد وفراس الشفيع على الابداعات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عـنـاويـــن الـصـحــف الـعـالـمـيــة والـعـربـــيــة :

• برشلونة يختتم 2015 برباعية مستحقة في شباك ريال بيتيس
• برشلونة يحطم رقم ريال مدريد القياسي ويدخل التاريخ
• سان جيرمان يطمح لخطف بوسكيتس من برشلونة
• ريال مدريد يجتاز اختبار سوسييداد بنجاح في نهاية 2015
• قائمة كيكر: نوير الأفضل في ألمانيا للمرة العاشرة
• جماهير ريال مدريد تصعد حربها ضد بينيتيز كليبر بيبي
• مدافع ريال مدريد: من حق جماهيرنا انتقادنا
• المدرب الألماني يواكيم لوف، والذي يُدرب منتخب ألمانيا حالياً سوف يتولى تدريب نادي ريال مدريد الاسباني
• إشبيلية يرتقي للمركز السابع مؤقتا بثنائية في شباك إسبانيول
• أتلتيكو مدريد يحقق رقما دفاعيا رائعا
• تشيلسي يسعى لتقديم عرض ضخم لضم بوغبا من يوفنتوس
• سان جيرمان يهزم انتر ميلان في الدوحة
• اعفاء 4 دول من تأشيرة البرازيل أثناء الأوليمبياد
• مدرب سوسييداد يحمل الحظ والحكم مسؤولية السقوط أمام ريال مدريد
• مدرب نيس يتمنى رحيل بن عرفة لنادي كبير الموسم المقبل
• أتلتيكو مدريد يحافظ على الصدارة بفوز متأخر على رايو
• مدرب فياريال: بإمكان فالنسيا أن يؤدي بأفضل مستوى
• صحيفة اسبانية تؤكد تواجد مبعوث مانشستر سيتي للتفاوض حول ايسكو
• حصاد العرب في 2015: الجزائر تحقق الانجاز والكويت تُوقف من الفيفا
• ملقا يهزم ليفانتي بصعوبة ويبتعد عن منطقة الخطر في الليغا
• اصابة لاعب الصفاقسي حسام اللواتي بالاربطة المتقاطعة
• حصاد العرب في 2015: الجزائر تحقق الانجاز والكويت تُوقف من الفيفا
• مرتضى منصور يهدد مسؤولي الاتحاد المصري بالسجن
• هوجو سانشيز: التوتر يسيطر على ريال مدريد
• النجم الساحلي يحلق بالصدارة وترجي جرجيس يفاجئ الترجي بالدوري التونسي
• المصري البورسعيدي يخطف فوزاً في الوقت القاتل أمام المقاولون
• الصفاقسي يعمق جراح الافريقي بثلاثية ويعود الى وصافة الدوري التونسي
• بنزيمة يدخل مئويته الثانية ومودريتش على بعد مباراة من الأولى
• مويس يعرض خدماته على مانشستر يونايتد لخلافة فان غال
• شالكه الألماني يبدي إهتمامه بخدمات المغربي بلهندة
• جماهير الإتحاد تكتفي بالإعلام الصغيرة في قمة الأهلي
• مساعد مدرب إنتر ميلان يدرب مشجعي الفريق بمساعدة نايكي
• ميلان يدخل سباق ضم لافيتزي من سان جيرمان
• ليبي يغازل أنشيلوتي ويستذكر إنجازات غوارديولا مع برشلونة
• وكيل كوليبالي يؤكد بقاءه في نابولي رغم العروض الإنجليزية
• مدرب أستون فيلا يسعى لخطف ريمي من تشيلسي
• سويسرا تقدم دليلا للسلطات الأمريكية في التحقيقات الخاصة بفساد الفيفا
• هيدينك ينفي نية فابريغاس بالرحيل عن تشيلسي
• جماهير الافريقي ترفض المدرب معلول


*

----------


## كدكول

*الف شكر 
وكل عام وانتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ كأس ولي العهد السعودي للمحترفين 2015/2016

الاتحاد (--:--) الاهلي الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: السعوديه الرياضيه 2
..................................................  .....

◄الدوري الإسباني الدرجة الأولى .. الاسبوع 17:

• فياريال(-- : --)فالنسيا الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 3 HD

 =====

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄الدوري الإسباني الدرجة الأولى

•ليفانت (0 : 1)مالاجا
•ريال مدريد(3 : 1) ريال سوسييداد
•إشبيلية (2 : 0) إسبانيول
رايو فاليكانو (0 : 2) أتلتيكو مدريد
•إيبار (2 : 0)سبورتينغ خيخون
•سيلتا فيغو(0 : 1) أتلتيك بيلباو
•خيتافي (0 : 0) ديبورتيفو لاكورونا
•برشلونة (4 : 0) ريال بيتيس
•اس بالماس (4 : 1)غرناطة
..................................................  .....

◄الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز 2015/2016

•سندرلاند (0 : 1)ليفربول

===== 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعرض قائد المريخ لاصابة خفيفة

خاص: (كورة سودانية)


تعرض قائد المريخ راجي عبد العاطي لاصابة خلال فترة الاعداد الحالية حرمته من مواصلة تدريباته بصورة منتظمة مع بقية زملائه اللاعبين وتم منحه راحه عن التدريبات حسب توصية الطبيب.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*قال مولانا سمير فضل رئيس لجنة الاستئنافات العليا إن اللجنة ستنظر في الساعة الثانية عشرة من ظهر اليوم طلب الفحص المقدم من نادي الرابطة كوستي بعد أن كانت لجنة الاستئنافات قد أصدرت في وقتٍ سابق قرارها برفض الاستئناف الذي تقدم به نادي الرابطة ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة وأشار مولانا سمير إلى أن الاجتماع تأجل من الأمس لليوم نسبة لعدم اكتمال نصاب اللجنة بسبب ظروف خاصة ببعض الأعضاء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عضويتك سلاحك: توقعات بجمعية عمومية ساخنة في الأحمر.. وإقبال جيد على اكتساب عضوية المريخ

الخرطوم - حافظ محمد أحمد

لا تظهر الأندية السودانية الاهتمام المطلوب بالعضوية ولا تتجاوز أعلى نسبة سجلت في الانتخابات بين كل الأندية بضعة آلاف عضو لا يحرصون على الحضور عندما يحين موعد الانتخابات، وكثيرا ما فشلت الأندية في إكمال النصاب لتتضطر في نهاية الأمر لعقد الجمعية العمومية بالحد الأدنى، النظرة لم تتغير خلال كل السنوات الماضية حتى كادت الديمقراطية في الأندية أن تشيع لمثواها الأخير ليطل التعيين برأسه في الكثير من المواقف والمواسم في الأندية.
المريخ لا يختلف كثيرا عن بقية الأندية السودانية وحتى الآن لم يستفد الأحمر من شعبيته الطاغية وجماهيره المليوينة المنتشرة في كل بقاع البلاد، وفي آخر جمعية عمومية انعقدت لم تتجاوز نسبة الذي يحق لهم التصويت إلا مئات، وهو أمر شبهه كثيرون بالكارثة، إذ كيف يتابع النادي ويناصره الملايين بينما لا تكتمل جمعيته العمومية.
سباق العضوية في النادي الرائد وإن بدا متسارعا هذا الموسم وارتفعت وتيرته وتجاوزت عضويته الخمسة آلاف، غير أن النسبة ما تزال بعيدة تماما عن تلبية الطموحات على الرغم من التمديد المستمر في الفترة الماضية، غير أن الإقبال ما يزال بعيدا تماما، ولا يلبي طموحات ناد تنتمي له ملايين وتدين له بالولاء المطلق وتحرص على متابعة تدريباته بشكل يومي وتنفق في ذلك مبالغ ربما أكثر من رسوم تجديد العضوية كل شهر التي لا تتجاوز الخمسة عشر جنيها.
المؤكد أن التكاسل وعدم الاهتمام الكافي وغياب الوعي بجانب بعضا من الأسباب الأخرى، ساهمت في عدم حرص كثيرين على اكتساب العضوية على الرغم من أنها تمنح أي مشجع حق ترشيح ما يراه مناسبا، ويخدم أهداف النادي، ويساهم في نهضته وتطوره، كما أن إشتراكات العضوية ذاتها يمكن أن تضح ملايين الجنيهات حال حرص منسوبي النادي في اكتساب العضوية، فضلا على أنها تبعد كثيرا من المنتفعين وتجار العضوية الذين حققوا مكاسب شخصية كبيرة من العضوية المستجلبة، وذلك عبر حضورهم الدائم في مجالس الإدارات المختلفة على الرغم من أن عطاءهم لم لم يتجاوز محطة الصفر.
اكتساب العضوية يمنح منسوبي النادي في ترشيح الرجل المناسب ليجلس على سدة الحكم وسط ترحيب من الأغلبية، إذ أن معظم أنصار النادي يملكون القدرة الكافية على معرفة من يستطيع خدمة النادي من الذين يرغبون في تحقيق مكاسيب شخصية على حساب اسم النادي الكبير.
وتعد فرصة مد العضوية لفترة قادمة بمثابة سانحة نموذجية لأبناء القلعة الحمراء لمن فاتتهم الفرصة في الفترة الماضية حتى يلحقوا بركب من سبوقهم وذهبوا لمقر النادي وحرصوا على اكتساب العضوية أو تجديدها.
وعد المهندس أسامة ونسي أن تمديد العضوية لشهر إضافي يمنح المنتمين للنادي الفرصة لاكتساب العضوية وترشيح من يرونه مناسبا، مشيرا إلى أن كل من يحمل بطاقة العضوية من حقه ترشيح من يرى أنه يخدم النادي، لافتا إلى أهمية اكتساب العضوية، داعيا الجماهير لعدم التنازل عن حقوقهم، متمنيا أن يسارع كل أبناء القلعة الحمراء لاكتساب أو تجديد العضوية حتى ترتفع نسبة من يحق لهم التصويت بشكل يليق بنادٍ تنتمي له الملايين.
من جانبه، ظل الطاهر هواري المشرف على قطاع العضوية يتحدث عن أهمية اكتساب العضوية، مشيرا إلى أن العضوية تخطت الخمسة آلاف عضو، مناشدا الجميع على الحرص لاكتساب عضوية النادي وممارسة حقهم الديمقراطي والمشاركة في الجمعية العمومية، معتبرا أن انعقاد جمعية عمومية للمريخ ببضعة مئات أمر لا يليق بنادٍ كبير مثل المريخ.
وفي السياق، يقول حافظ الزين مساعد نائب أمين المال في لجنة التعبئة أن العضوية سلاح أي مريخي، مشيرا إلى أن ارتفاع نسبة الحضور واكتساب العضوية يعكس الوعي للجماهير، مبينا أنهم حريصون على تجديد عضويتهم وترشيح من يرونه مناسبا ويخدم النادي بصدق وإخلاص. وشدد حافظ على ضرورة الاهتمام أكثر وعدم الاتكال على المجموعة التي اكتسبت العضوية مؤخرا، مشيرا إلى أن المشكلة التي يعاني منها كل السودانيين تتمثل في الاتكالية المزعجة على نحو ما يحدث في خدمة تحويل الرصيد، مشيرا إلى أن ارتفاع عدد الأعضاء يعكس قيمة النادي، ويؤكد أن الأحمر غني بأبنائه، لافتا للأعداد الهائلة للمنتسبين في الأندية الكبرى لا سيما الزمالك والأهلي، مشيرا إلى أن الأندية المصرية تمثل مركز ثقل في القارة الأفريقية بفضل عضويتها التي تتجاوز الملايين، وتساهم في دفع عجلة النادي للإمام.
وطالب حافظ الزين المفوضية بالإشراف المباشر على ملف العضوية في النادي حتى لا تحدث أي تجاوزات .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبد التام ينفي اتفاقهم مع أبوحشيش

قال محي الدين عبد التام إن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ حسم أمر الجهاز الفني بنجاح كبير، فإلى جانب التعاقد مع المدرب البلجيكي لوك ايمال نجح المريخ أمس في إكمال اتفاقه مع امير دامر لشغل منصب المدرب العام ونجم الدين أبوحشيش لشغل منصب المدرب المساعد وسيسافر هذا الثنائي برفقة الجهاز الفني على أمل ان يتم التوقيع اليوم ونوّه عبد التام إلى أن المجلس حسم كل التفاصيل المتعلقة بالتعاقد مع أمير دامر في منصب المدرب العام لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن المجلس لم يحسم بعد أمر تعيين نجم الدين أبوحشيش في منصب المدرب المساعد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوادر بفشل معسكر المريخ بالدوحة

لاحت بوادر مؤكدة الأربعاء ربما تقود إلى فشل معسكر فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ السوداني والذي خطط ليكون بالعاصمة القطري الدوحة قبل منتصف شهر يناير المقبل، وذلك بعد التطورات التي حدثت في هذا اليوم، حيث تلقى نادي المريخ المريخ خطابا رسميا يفيد بعدم إمكانية تنظم مباريات خلال معسكره بالدوحة وهي المحطة الثانية التي كان كان ينوي النادي الأحمر تنفيذ جانب من برنامجه الإعدادي للموسم الجديد.وقد تلقى المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ خطابا من قبل إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني يفيد هو الآخر بتلقيه لخطاب من إتحاد الكرة القطري يفيد بعدم إمكانية إقامة مباريات للمريخ بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة وذلك لتقاطعها مع تنظيم قطر لبطولة آسيا لمنتخبات تحت سن 23 سنة خلال شهر يناير 2016
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
تصديق الأوهام

★الأخبار الكاذبة التي أشارت لتعاقد نادي “المغرب التطواني” و اللاعب شرف شيبوب لا تخرج من إطار بيع الوهم و زيادة جرعة التخدير لتغطية الفشل المتلازم للفريق الأزرق في الموسم المنصرم..

★إدارة الهلال تعلم علم اليقين أنه ليس بإستطاعتها قيد اللاعب في كشوفاتها في مايو القادم كما يشاع.. و إن كانت لا تعلم مسبقا فقد تكرم عليها الأخوة في الإعلام الأحمر بإيراد النصوص المانعه التي أفادتها و جعلتها في مصاف المدركين..

★إستفاد الهلال كثيرا من جشع اللاعب و بعض أخوته.. فبثوا في آذانهم نيتهم في التعاقد مع اللاعب بمبالغ خيالية بغرض جعله يتعنت في توقيع عقد إحترافي مع فريقه الأصلي..

★علي طريقة (علي و علي أعدائي).. يحاول الهلال تدمير موهبة كانت في أولي خطوات نجاحها.. بفهم أن لم أحصل عليه فلن يناله المريخ..

★ضعف المحاورين حول اللاعب.. و الذين جعلوا أنفسهم أوصياء عليه و مدافعين عن مستقبله هم من صمموا هذا السيناريو القبيح الذي شهدنا.. فدقوا به أسفينا بين علاقة اللاعب و جمهور المريخ و هو غاية ما ينشدون..

★شيبوب ليس باللاعب السوبر.. و لا هو بالنجم الذي لا يعوض.. و دخوله وسط هذه الكماشة يضر به وحده فقط و لا يؤثر كثيرا علي نادي المريخ..

★الإرتباك الذي يدير به الهلال هذا الملف بإرسال اللاعب لجوبا تارة و الحديث عن تسفيرة لبلاد أخري بعد أن أعاده شباب المريخ.. هذا الإرتباك يشير بوضوح لعدم معرفة الخطوة التالية و الخوف من مألآتها من جانب إدارة الأزرق..

★هذه الإدارة التي تدعي الفهلوة الإدارية و المعرفة القانونية كشفت عن إمكانياتها بجلاء يوم أن ملأت الميديا صورا و تصريحات عن خطف لاعب “مقيد” قبل أن تدفع به لبلد لا يوجد فيه محترف واحد!!

★و الآن لن يستطيع الهلال تنفيذ هذا (الكوبري) و كل ما نطالعه من تصريحات و أخبار حول هذا الأمر لا يخرج من إطار الكذب الصريح..

★اللاعب الضائع لن يضيرنا كثيرا.. و هو يستحق ما يحصل له من تبديد للمستقبل الكروي جريا وراء المال و أحلام السراب..

★و سنظل في الإنتظار لبناء كبري الأوهام و نحضر تسجيل شيبوب للهلال و نتمني أن لا يطول بنا الإنتظار.

★أما (أحلام زلوط الزرقاء) بإيقاف ألوك.. فهي مثيرة للضحك و الشفقة في آن واحد.. و تبقي التصريحات “المشتولة” من شاكله (صرح عضو بارز بالإتحاد العام) مردودة علي من نسجوا حوارا كاملا مع هيثم مصطفي من وحي خيالهم قبل أن يفضحهم بنفسه علي الملأ..

★أغرب ما في هذه الحالات الوهمية.. هو إطلاق الكذبه و مواصلة ترديدها و الكتابة عنها حتي يصدقها من أطلقها ذات نفسه!!

★سلسلة الأوهام تبدأ من القمة حتي القاعدة.. و الكل في الأوهام غارقون و سعيدون بلذة العيش في الأوهام..

★و ليس أدل علي تصديق الأوهام أكثر من عبارة (كان وديناهم الخور).. التي أكدت بأن الكاردينال صدق دور البطل و عاش الدور حتي تقمص الشخصية الخيالية في الواقع المرير الذي يقول بوضوح بأن فريقه سيلعب أفريقيا (بإستثناء) سعي له و إرتضي من أجله تناول “اللقيمات” في منزل أسامه عطا المنان!!

★و ستبقي رحلة عطبرة و تكريمها (مدفوع الثمن) مصدر تندر للصفوة ذلك أنها جمعت بين “المنسحبين” مرة أخري و أعادت للأذهان ذكريات مهرجان “طيور الجنة” الوهمي..

★عموما.. لن نحجر علي من كان موسمهم خاليا من البطولات و الأفراح.. و سنتركهم يلتهون بالإنتصارات الوهمية و يعيشون لذة الفرح داخل أحلام اليقظة رأفة بهم من تكرار الإنسحاب في الموسم القادم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ كوستي يتعاقد مع محسن سيد

أكمل نادي مريخ كوستي اتفاقه مع الكابتن محسن سيد المدرب العام السابق للمريخ من أجل العمل كمدير فني للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة خلفاً للمدرب فاروق جبرة الذي غادر قلعة الرهيب وتوجه لتدريب هلال الأبيض، وكان محسن سيد قريباً من التعاقد مع مريخ الفاشر قبل أن يتدخل مجلس مريخ كوستي بقوة بقيادة ويكمل اتفاقه معه لقيادة الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب مازيمبي يقترب من الافريقي التونسي

خاص: (كورة سودانية)

اشارت بعض وسائل الاعلام التونسي ان الفرنسي باتريس كارتيرون مدرب مازيمبي الكنغولي السابق والحاصل مع الفريق علي لقب دوري ابطال افريقيا اقترب من تدريب الافريقي التونسي خلفا لنبيل الكوكي المقال من منصبه قبل ايام .. ويتوقع ان يصل المدرب الفرنسي تونس لاكمال المفاوضات وتوقيع العقد النهائي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
ابوعاقلة اماسا
إما مريخ كبير… أو لا مريخ..!

العبارة أعلاها ليست مرتجلة، أو مدفوعة بحماس وهتاف وإندفاع وإنما هو الواقع الذي أدعو الناس في كل مرة لإعادة قراءته مرات ومرات حتى يستطيعوا إتخاذ القرار المناسب في الوقت الأنسب، ذلك لأن السنوات القليلة القادمة في تقديري مصيرية وحساسة لدرجة أنها لا تحتمل أية مغامرات وتجارب بعد ثلاثة عشر سنة جرب فيها النادي مدارساً من الفوضى ولم يحصد إلا المزيد من الأزمات على المستوى المعنوي، والديون على المستوى المالي وما هو أدهى في النواحي الإجتماعية..!
كن بوسعنا أن نؤيد الإتجاه الذي يقول: إمنحوا آدم سوداكال فرصة عساه يبدي قدرات إدارية تقوده إلى نجاح لم يحققه السلف من قبله، ولكن الذين إنحازوا بهذا الرأي إنما ذهبوا إليه بعاطفة إعطاء الفرصة لكل من يرغب، وأن الرجل يستحق الثناء لأنه دعم النادي في أكثر من موقف، ومن ثم يستحق الإشادة لأنه قرر بكل شجاعة أن يتقدم الصفوف ويبدي رغبته في وقت تخوف فيه الجميع من مجرد التفكير في خلافة جمال الوالي.. فذلك يعني أعباء مالية ومعنوية ربما وضعتهم في مقارنات مباشرة مع فترته التي تميزت بالسخاء في المال، ونسوا أنها فترة شهدت أحداثاً للنسيان، كما شهدت كذلك أشكالاً من الفوضى الإدارية والأخطاء التي أسفرت في أقلاها عن أحكام قضائية أثبتت ديوناً تزيد عن الست مليارات في الوقت الذي كان رئيس النادي نفسه ينفي أن يكون على النادي أكثر من 2 مليار كمديونيات، وعندما نقول أن المليارات الستة هي أحكام قضائية نتيجة أخطاء إدارية إرتكبتها الأمانة العامة السابقة في عهد الفريق طارق ونائبه متوكل أحمد علي فإن الأمر لا يحتمل الجدال ولا طلب الأدلة والبراهين.
أن يعاني المريخ مالياً فليس في الأمر جديد من حيث الفكرة.. فقد عانى في كل الحقب،وإجتهدإدارييه من لدن شاخور ومن قبله ومن بعده في توفير مداخيل جديدة وتحقيق المعقولية في ميزان الدخل والمنصرف، في حقب كان يقود العمل فيها مهدي الفكي وطه صالح شريف مثلاً… أحدهم كان وما زال من أبرز من قاد العمل المصرفي في البلاد عبر البنك المركزي، والآخر كان مديراً للجمارك.. وما أدراك ما الجمارك… ومن ثم تولى رئاسة النادي اللواء ماهل أبوجنة.. هذا الرقم المرتبط كذلك بالجمارك والتأمينات الإجتماعية.. ومع ذلك كانت فتراتهم فيها شح في المال.. تقابله معقولية في الصرف وواقعية كذلك.. ولم تشهد تلك الفترات أن تورط المريخ في ديون تهدد مستقبله.. بل ظل أنصاره ومنافسيه يعيرونه بحدث واحد فقط عندما حجزت المحكمة على موجودات النادي وقرع الجرس عليها بسبب شكوى أحد مدربيه، وفي فترة صراعات إدارية طاحنة جداً بين النهضة ومجلس الإدارة من ناحية.. ومحمد إلياس وعصام الحاج من داخل مجلس الإدارة.. هي صراعات أفقدت النادي الكثير.. من وقت ومال وهيبة كذلك ومع ذك إعتبروها وصمة في تأريخ النادي.
في عهد جمال الوالي فقط.. قرعت أجراس الدلالة على منقولات وموجودات نادي المريخ أكثر من خمس مرات، والآن تتهدد القرارات الكثير من أملاكه وأولها الحافلات التي اكتشفت الجهات القضائية أن إحداها ماتزال مسجلة باسم شركة أفراس ولم تنقل الملكية لنادي المريخ بعد.. وكذلك معدات المركز الإعلامي ومقاعد المقصورة الماسية.. كلها عرضت للبيع بثمن بخس.. جنيهات معدودة وتم تدارك الأمر مؤقتاً ببنج موضعي.. ونحن الآن في انتظار فترة ما بعد هذا البنج…!
بالإشارة إلى كل ما سبق فمعظم الناشطين في إختيار الرئيس الجديد يتحدثون عن شخص يواصل الإنفاق على فريق كرة القدم كما كان يفعل الوالي.. متجاهلين أن الظروف قد إختلفت.. وأن القادم الجديد سيفاجأ بأن دخول المباريات محجوزة بأمر المحكمة وربما يؤدي الفريق مبارياته لمصلحة جهات أخرى.. يلعب الفريق وتقبض الدخل جهات دائنة نتيجة للسياسات الخاطئة ، ونحن ندعو إلى تصحيح أخطاء الماضي والإنطلاق نحو أفق أرحب بشكل صحيح.. ونحذر من تكرار تلك الأخطاء.. ومن مغبة تجاهلها ومحاولة القفز من فوقها والتجاوز إلى مرحلة جديدة.. لأن تأريخ المريخ لايبدأ من حيث يأتي الرئيس الجديد وإنما يكون عليه أن يواصل من حيث انتهى غيره.. حتى وإن عاد الوالي رئيساً فنحن نطالبه بأن يكرس سنة على الأقل في تصحيح أخطاء الماضي وتنظيف الطريق لنفسه وللإدارات القادمة.. وعلى ضوء هذا السرد.. يصعب علينا التسليم لفكرة المغامرة برئيس جديد كان ذلك آدم سوداكال أو غيره.. فإن شئنا أو أبينا.. فهنالك شعار مفروض على المريخاب في الفترة القادمة… وهو: (إما مريخ كبير وقوي… أو لا مريخ..!!).
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
الوالي لاينفصل عن واقع مايحدث في المريخ..!!

*لايختلف إثنان علي حراجة التوقيت الذي تولت فيه لجنة التسير المريخية
شؤون إدارة النادي، ولايختلف إثنان كذلك علي ان اللجنة الحالية رغم ما
مرت به من صعوبات إلا أنها إجتهدت قدر الإمكان في ان تحافظ علي الأوضاع
في البيت المريخي بل زادت علي ذلك بإنتهاجها لمبدأ المؤسسية في إتخاذ
جميع قراراتها وراينا منذ ان تم تعينها أنها عملت في ملفات عديدة منها
ملف العضوية وملف التسجيلات وملف الحفاظ علي عناصر الفريق المفكوكين
وجميع هذه الملفات أدارتها اللجنة بصورة راعت فيها ان تقدم تجربة مغايرة
عن التجارب السابقة حتي تمكن من ياتي بعدها من القدرة علي إدارة شؤون
النادي بسلاسة وهذا الحديث قد يبدو للكثيرين غير مهضوم لان الجميع تعود
في عوالم المريخ علي نهج الصرف المرتفع والتسجيلات المليارية لكل لاعب
والتكويش علي سوق إنتدبات اللاعيبين والتعاقد مع مدربين بأرقام مالية
عالية.
*كل هذه الأشياء ظلت مرتبطة إرتباط وثيق بفترات سابقة عاشها المريخ مع
رئيسه السابق الذي لاينفصل عن واقع النادي اليوم، ولاينفصل هذي بمعني ان
مايعيشه المريخ اليوم من صعوبات هو دفع طبيعي لضريبة سياسات كانت خاطئة
في حق هذا النادي لانها جعلته فيما بعد يعاني الأمرين حتي يتمكن من
المعايشة مع واقع إبتعاد جمال الوالي الذي دائماً مانتعرض لذكر فتراته
الإدارية لانها هي من عمقت ان تكون إدارة هذا النادي بهذه الصعوبة،
والصعوبة المعنية لانقصد بها شح المال فقط فهذه النقطة لدي تحفظ كبير
عليها خصوصاً فيما ظل يدور مؤخراً لكن أعتقد ان المشكلة الكبيرة
والحقيقية خلال الحقبة الماضية التي مازالت تلقي بظلالها الأن هي ضعف
السياسات الإدارية العامة التي كان يتبعها السيد جمال الوالي طوال ال13
عام الماضية فخلال كل هذه السنوات لم تكن هنالك سقوفات مالية واضحة
ومرتبة توضح كيفية التعامل مع اللاعب قبل التعاقد وهذا الأمر جعل طريقة
إنتدابات اللاعيبين في النادي مساحة خصبة للمزيدات وحتي بعد التعاقد
النهائي مع اللاعيبين وأعني المحترفين تحديداً تظهر معضلة أخري علي رأس
كل موسم وهي مقدم عقد اللاعب اي بمعنى ان اللاعب يوقع لثلاث سنوات علي كل
رأس سنة يأخذ مقدم عقد وهذه السياسة شاهدناها مع المالي تراوري الذي ظل
يطالب بمقدم عقده السنوي والأن ظهرت مع جابسون سلمون واليوغندي جمال سالم
وأعتقد ان عدم وصول الثنائي حتي اللحظة لان لديهم متأخرات لم يتم دفعها
يمثل أعلي درجات هشاشة وضعف السياسات الماضية التي أنتهجها أو فلنقل
إبتكرها الرئيس السابق لان هذا الواقع من السياسات في إدارة شؤون نادي
المريخ يتماشي مع قدراته وإمكاناته المادية التي ظل إرتباط المريخ بها
يتمثل في ظل وجوده علي أعلى هرم رئاسة النادي وإبتعاده يعني بكل تأكيد ان
هذا الواقع صادم للأوضاع في المريخ وأعتقد ان اللجنة الحالية رغم ذلك
إستطاعت ان تمتص الكثير من الصدمات التي بدأت بالتسجيلات والسقوفات
المليارية التي إستطاعت ان تخفضها لنسبة تعتبر مناسبة فعلى سبيل المثال
من كان يعطى مليار خفضت اللجنة من حجم هذا المبلغ مانسبته 30% وعلي هذا
المنوال أدارت ملفات كثيرة وحتي ملف مدرب الفريق الحالي خفضت اللجنة
الصرف عليه بما يصل لنسبة 50% قياساً بما كان يحدث سابقاً من تعاقدات مع
مدربين بأرقام مالية كبيرة.
*لم تتوقف اللجنة عند هذا الأمر وقامت بتصعيد اثنين من عناصر الرديف
للفريق الأول وهذا الواقع سيخلق حالة تنافسية ستعود بصورة إيجابية علي
العملية التنافسية بين شباب المريخ.
وهج اخير:-
*اللجنة الحالية صرفت عشرة مليار ونصف في فترة لم تتجاوز الشهرين وأعتقد
ان السبب في ذلك الصرف المرتفع يعود لسياسات سابقة ظل ينتهجها المجلس
السابق وهذا الصرف رغم إرتفاعه تخلله تخفيض كبير في فترة التسجيلات
والتعاقد مع المدرب وتخلله دفع مديونيات لفندق روانيا وبعض وكالات السفر
وتخلله دفع إيجار شقق وسيارات بعض المحترفين وماتم صرفه أو سداده
للوكالات والفندق وشقق الإيجار والسيارات يمثل عين إرتباط الرئيس السابق
بما يدور في المريخ فكل هذه التكاليف كانت عبارة عن ظلال لسياسات الرجل
التي كما قلت ظلت تفصل علي حجم علاقاته وإمكاناته المادية التي لاتعير
قيمة وإمكانات النادي الحقيقية أدني إلتفاتة وهذا الواقع فرض ضغوطات
كبيرة علي اللجنة الحالية وجعلها تركض في جميع الإتجاهات حتي تتمكن من سد
الثقوب التي تحتشد بها السفينة المريخية وأعتقد انه من الطبيعي في ظل هذا
الوضع ان تتسرب مياه داخل السفينة المريخية لكن مع ذلك كان حضور اللجنة
الحالية وإجتهادها كبير، فالمريخ يحتاج لعمل كبير ويحتاج لواقعية في
التعامل مع قضاياه ويحتاج لوضع الكثير من السياسات التي تعمد الي إعادة
هذا النادي لنقطة ان ينهض وفق إمكاناته المتاحة ليتخلص بعدها من هيمنة
جيب الفرد التي مهما كانت ذات بريق لامع لكن سيأتي يوم وسيخبو هذا البريق
بإبتعاد مصدره وأعتقد ان تجربة الوالي في المريخ أقرب مثال لتجربة جيب
الفرد التي من بعدها ظهرت المعاناة.
*سفر بعثة المريخ لأديس ابابا ناقصة يجب ان لايمر مرور الكرام فهذا الأمر
ينم عن تقصير كبير خصوصاً ان التبرير كان فطير فكيف لفريق يدرك جميع من
هم حوله ان سيسافر لمعسكر تحضيري وبعض لاعيبيه لديهم مشكلات مختلفة في
جوزات سفرهم.
*تأخر المعسكر ومن ثم سفر البعثة علي ثلاثة أفواج يمثل تقصير كبير ولا
يمكن بكل حال ان تكون له مبررات مقنعة.
*نتمني ان توفق اللجنة في سداد متأخرات الثنائي جابسون وجمال سالم حتي
يلحقا ببعثة الفريق التي غادرت لأثيوبيا لمعسكرها التحضيري.
*معسكر المريخ هذا الموسم نتمني ان يكذب التوقعات السائدة ونتمني ان يتم
تدارك وضع الإعداد خلال الفترة القصيرة المتبقية.
*بالتوفيق للمريخ في الزهرة الجديدة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
حال المريخ لا يسر يا ونسي

× لم أر في حياتي المريخ في هذا السوء والجهجهة الفاضحة والبائنة للقاصي والداني أبدا أبدا .
× المريخ نادي كبير وعريض وله عشاق يحبونه بل يهتمون به أكثر من اهتمامهم بإمور عيشهم من مأكل ومشرب وخلافه .
× لقد قبلت الجماهير بمحصلة التسجيلات بعلاتها ، وكان أملها كبير أن تستطيع لجنة التسيير ستر الحال في مقبل الوقت ولكن خاب الرجاء وعظم البلاء .
× صحيح قد ذكرنا ايجابيات لجنة التسيير من قبل ، ولكن يبقى الحق الأبلج هو أن اللجنة عجزت تماما عن تحضير وتجهيز اللاعبين للمعسكر ، وهذا شكل صدمة كبيرة على جمهور الصفوة .
× وحتى أمس وقت سفر البعثة عجزت اللجنة عن استخراج أوراق بعض اللاعبين الثبوتية وتركتهم وسافرت .
× هل يعقل يعجز نادي كبير في استخراج رقم وطني للاعبيه ؟ طيب تاني حتقدروا على شنو يا ونسي ؟
× المريخ يترك خلفه ربع لاعبيه بسبب سوء التدبير الاداري ، هذا الفعل لم نسمع به من قبل في المريخ ده شنو ده .
× والله كان الأفضل عدم السفر القسم التيم ، فإعداد بلا لاعبين لا خير فيه ، ولو بقى الفريق في السودان وواصل اعداده في سد مروي كان أجدى وأفضل
× والمريخ مدربه حديث العهد يصرخ بواحد رأسه قروشي هسي أو أرجع أهلي ، أبدا ده ما المريخ .
× والشاب مازن شمس الفلاح يصدم ويحرج أمام زملاءه وأصدقاءه وأهله وموظف البنك ، وهو يرد عليه شيك ونسي ، استغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه .
× وكل الأجانب يعتصرون المغص ، وهم يعانون الفلس بسبب عدم صرف استحقاقاتهم بكل تأكيد .
× والكاردينال يقتاد أحد لاعبي الفريق المقيدين في كشفه وضح النهار وعلى عينك يا ونسي ، ولا يجد من يعترضه ، مما أدخل اليأس والغنوط والحسرة بين جماهير الصفوة الصابرة .
× وما فعله الكاردينال في شيبوب ولجنة ونسي لا يستطيع فعله في فريق درجة ثالثة .
× ومن قبل حرم صلاح ادريس الكاردينال من تسجيل اللاعب محمد صلاح مجذوب ، رغم أنه هاوي في نادي المهدية .
× فكيف تصم لجنة التسيير اذانها وتغمض أعينها والجميع يسمع ويرى استفزازات أبوكسكتة للقبيلة الحمراء ؟.
× المريخ حاله لا يسر ولا يطمئن العشاق بخير ات ، لأن الارهاصات تحدث عن ضياع وتوهان في مقبل الأيام وربنا يستر .
× قد نعذر رجال التسيير في الشكوى من قلة الفئران في الديار ، ولكن لن نغفر لهم قلة الأفكار وتسخير الحكمة والعلاقات لتصريف الشؤون الحمراء.
× المريخ سافر وهو مشتت ومبشتن ومجزأ ، في صورة لا تليق بنادي اسمه ملأ الافاق والأصقاع .
× والغريب يتحدث البعض عن أن لجنة ونسي أعادة الهيبة والقيم للنادي الكبير .
× عن أي قيم ومبادئ يتحدث هولاء وعن أية هيبة يقولون ، المريخ أصبح مكسور الخاطر وهن الإرادة وفاقد ثقة لاعبيه ومدربيه .
× لاعب صغير في بداية الطريق يستلم شيك مؤجل الصرف ويصبر حتى يحين الأجل ويقدم شيكة فيرتد إليه بائسا ، فهل هذه هي القيم والمبادئ .
× مدرب فسخ عقده وأتى قاصدا الاسم الكبير وقبل بأبخس الأثمان ، ومع هذا يأتيه الخبر اليقين من أسرته بأنهم لم تورد الأموال هناك ، فهل هذه هي المبادئ ؟
× الرأي عندي هو إذا أحست لجنة التسيير بالعجز وعدم تمكنهم من الإيفاء بمتطلبات الفريق في هذه المرحلة عليهم أن يتنحوا أو يلجأوا إلى الدولة ويقلعوا منها دعما يعبر بالنادي إلى بر الأمان .
× لا داعي للمكابرة وتغبيش الحقائق حتى يضيع المريخ ، ويصبح عرضة للاستهزاء من البسوى والما بسوى .
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح ، نناشد كبار المريخ والحادبين على مصلحته أن يذهبوا إلى لجنة التسيير ويعاونوها على تسيير النادي حتى يقضي الله أمرا كان مفعولا .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*كل الشكر الاحباء محرري الصفحة ...ماجد/فراس/كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي
معتز الفاضل
إنتخابات بعضويات حقيقة

● كل مريخي الآن تجده قلقاً ومشفقاً علي الظروف الصعبة التي يمر بها المعشوق.

• هكذا هي سنة الحياة كان لابد للوالي في يوم من الأيام أن يترجل ويرحل ولكن المفروض أن لا نقف علي الأطلال لنتباكى علي سنوات العز والترف التي كان ينعم بها الكوكب الأحمر.

• أتت لجنة التسيير (المكلفة) في ظروف صعبة وفترة عصيبة وعصيه ، فوجدت نفسها أمام ملفات تتعب وتستصي علي المجلس المنتخب .

• حاولت لجنة التسيير بكل ما تملك لإنجازها مدفوعة بقوة دفع ثلاثية (الوالي+سودكال+الفادني) و مصحوبة بدعوات الصفوة .

• دفعت بهم الوزارة وأغللت يدها علي عنقها لتجعلهم يواجهوا مصيراً صعب ومجهول .

● حتى جماهير المريخ رفعت يدها ولم تتعامل بإيجابية مع من تولى مهام الإشراف على النادي ففشل مشروع الرصيد وكان الإقبال ضعيف لاكتساب العضوية وتحول الصحفيين الى نقاد فقط .

• أذا ترك كل مشجع مريخي السلبية التي يتعامل بها تجاه ناديه فإن إنتخابات مجلس إدارة المريخ لا يقل عن انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية وفقاً للشعبية التي تنطوي تحت اللواء الأحمر في كافة أرجاء المعمورة.

• من واجب الصحافيين بدلاً من المهاترات أن يعملوا على تنور الجميع وحسهم علي إمتلاك العضوية وليكن نيلها ثقافة وعادة يدوام عليها الجميع حتى يصبح إمتلاكها ديدناً لكل من ينضم للأحمر الوهاج فهي دلالة الحب والعشق والإنتماء.

• علي المشجع المريخ كما يسعي لامتلاك الأوراق الثبوتية أن يسعي لاكتساب العضوية لممارسة حقه المشروع أمام المعشوق.

• يجب أن نحصل علي العضوية حتى لا نترك الفرصة لأصحاب العضوية المدفوعة القيمة التحكم في تولي من يريدونه علي حسب مصالحهم الشخصية .

• لانريد المشجع (الحقيقي) المتيم بحب الكيان والذي يحضر المباريات قبل ساعات من بدايتها أن يقف موقف المتفرج ويترك الفرصة للعضوية التي تتبع لمن يدفع لها أكثر .

• المشجع الذي يقتطع من قوت يومه ليحضر مباريات المريخ نريده أن يكون هو صاحب الحق الأصيل في تولي من يراه أميناً وحافظا للمريخ.

• نطمح لتكوين مجلس بعضويات حقيقة وليست مزيفة يتم الدفع لها في بدايات تنصيب المجلس الجديد وبعد ذلك تظل في ثبات ونوم عميق.

•لجنة التسيير عليها تسهيل الإجراءات والترويج لاكتساب العضوية والتنوير بفوائدها .

• حتى لا تكون العضوية جامدة ولا يشعر أحد باهميتها إلا عند عملية تنصيب رئيس جديد للكيان يجب ان تكون هنالك نشاطات بالنادي ثقافية واجتماعية فالمريخ مؤسسة.

● إنتهت فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية بخيرها وشرها وتبقى الآن ترتيب البيت المريخي من الداخل بالمعسكرات والمباريات التجريبية للوصول لتشكيله ثابته وهو الأهم.

• رحل الخبير غارزيتو وحل مكانه الشاب الطموح لوك إيميل ، فعلي الجميع أن يدعمه ويسانده حتى يستطيع قيادة الفرقة الحمراء إلي أن ترسى عند محطة الأميرة السمراء.

• إعلام المريخ عليه تهيئة الجو الملائم للمدرب واللاعبين وذلك بأن يبتعد عن تسليط الضوء على فترة الإعداد ليعمل الكل بعيداً عن الضغوطات.

• متابعة الأعداد من جانب الإعلام يجعل اللاعب مشتت الذهن خوفاً من إخفاقه لعلمه بأن كل غلطة محسوبة عليه حتى لو كانت في فترة إعداد او تمرين صباحي.

• بما أن الإعداد بدأ متأخراً هذا العام نريده أن يكون مميزاً بالانضباط لتحقيق الأهداف والإستفادة من كل لحظة لتعويض فترة التأخير القصريه.

● علينا أن نقدم مفهوم جديد لفترات الأعداد ونبتعد كصحافيين عن كل ما يدار داخل إعداد الفريق ونترك اللوك ومساعديه وأبنائه للإعداد بعيداً عن الأضواء ونتجه لترتيب البيت المريخي من الداخل والإستعداد لإستقبال المجلس الجديد والذي نتمنى أن يكون في أولى برامجه الانتخابية العمل على إيجاد مشاريع واستثمارات تغي النادي الكبير من الإعتماد على جيوب الأفراد.

• المباريات التجريبية (الإعدادية) علينا أن نتعامل معها علي حسب مسمياتها (تجريبية) أي لابدّ من ترك تقيمها للمدرب (فقط) فهو الذي يحدد مدى الإستفادة منها ومدى إستيعاب اللاعبين لخطته التي ينوي تطبيقها ويرى إنها تحقق الطموحات.

ما يحدث عندنا غير ذلك حيث يتم تغطيتها وتصويرها للجماهير وكأنها مباراة تنافسية تلعب على ختام احدي الدوريات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خاص :ديربي سبورت بعثة المريخ تصل أديس ، الدكتور جارالنبي وفييرا وراجي يلحقون بالبعثة والرباعي يواصل تمارينه تحت إشراف دامر .

== بعثة المريخ في اثيوبيا ==

وصلت بسلام بعثة فريق المريخ لمدينة سلوتة الاثيوبية التي تقع في مقاطعة يايا فليتش من اجل اقامة معسكر اعدادي يمتد لمدة اسبوعين إستعداداً للموسم الجديد.
وكان فريق الكرة الأول بنادي المريخ قد غادر الخرطوم ظهر اليوم متجها لأديس أبابا في بعثة ضمت 14 لاعباً وتأكد بالفعل إنضمام كل من محور الإرتكاز سالمون جابسون و الحارس جمال سالم للبعثة مساء هذا اليوم وتشير متابعات ديربي سبورت إلى أن مهاجم الفرقة الحمراء المالي مامادو تراوري قد أكد هو الآخر إنضمامه لمعسكر الفريق غدا أو بالكثير بعد غد .
و قد تقرر ان يشارك الفريق الاحمر خلال معسكره الاعدادي في الدورة الودية التي ينظمها نادي سانت جورج الاثيوبي ويشارك فيها قورماهيا الكيني على ان يكمل المريخ ما بدأه من تحضيرات في العاصمة القطرية الدوحة في معسكر تم الترتيب له من قبل رابطة المريخ بدوحة الجميع .
== جارالنبي وفييرا وراجي لأديس ==

في مفاجأة سارة تأكد وصول إختصاصي علاج إصابات الملاعب الدكتور جار النبي من دبي وسينظر في أمر إصابة النجم علاء الدين يوسف والقائد راجي وسيرافقهما للعاصمة الإثيوبية أديس أبابا حيث معسكر الفريق وكان مجلس المريخ إستعان بجارالنبي ليشرف مع الطاقم الطبي على اوضاع اللاعبين أثناء فترة المعسكر وبدون تردد كما العهد به وافق الدكتور على التعاون مع المريخ طوال فترة إجازته قبل أن يعود لمواصلة عمله بنادي الوصل الإماراتي .

== دامر يقود تدريبات الرباعي==

تقرر ان يواصل الرباعي ألوك أكيج و محمد آدم ديدا وبخيت خميس والنعسان الذي تخلفوا عن السفر مع البعثة لأسباب تتعلق بجوازاتهم تدريباتهم بالقلعة الحمراء تحت إشراف المدرب العام أمير دامر على أن يلحقوا بالفريق فور إستلامهم لجوازات سفرهم .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إنتخابات إتحاد الكرة السوداني لعام 2016 تكتسي بحلة جديدة

سيشهد شهر أغسطس من العام 2016 , ما لم يطرأ جديد, أول إنتخابات من نوعها في إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني, ولأنها سوف تختلف كما وكيفا عن كل الإنتخابات التي قد جرت في السابق عبر تاريخ الإتحاد, فهذه الإنتخابات ستكون بلوائح ونظام أساسي جديد ومختلف, والتقرير أدناه يبين الأمر, خاصة وأن فيفا لن يسمح بإستثناء جديد لإتحاد الكرة السوداني بإجراء إنتخابات لأربع ضباط بعد أن إستثناه في آخر دورتي عمل حسب النظام الأساسي الجديد لإتحاد كرة القدم الدولي "فيفا", وهو ما يعرف بالنظام المعياري لكل الإتحادات الوطنية المنضوية تحت لواء "فيفا", فإنه ينص على أنه في كل إتحاد وطني يجب أن تجرى الإنتخابات على منصبين فقط هما: الرئيس ونائب الرئيس, نظام الإنتخابات هذا موحد في جميع إتحادات كرة القدم في العالم, فلا إنتخابات في منصب السكرتير وامين المال فقد ألغاهما النظام الأساسي لـ"فيفا".

الأمين العام للإتحاد هو الشخصية المحورية في نظام الفيفا لإدارة الإتحادات الوطنية, والأمين العام موظف ذو كفاءة يتم تعيينه والتعاقد معه في الإتحاد بأوامر ملزمة إستناداعلى قوانين "فيفا", ويتم التعاقد معه رسميا للتفرغ للعمل بالإتحاد, هذا الموظف يكون هو المسؤول المالي والإداري بالإتحاد, وإدارة شئون الموظفين بذات الإتحاد الوطني.

وتعتبر الفلسفة من تعيين أمين عام والتعاقد معه بدلا عن إنتخابه, هي أن الإتحاد الدولي لا يريد للأمين العام أن تكون له علاقة بمجريات الإنتخابات, فالإنتخابات بإتحادات الكرة تجرى كل أربع سنوات مثلا فيتغير خلالها الرئيس ونائبه وغيرهم من مسؤولي مجلس الإدارة ويأتي أشخاص جدد, فإذا نا تم ربط الأمين العام بالإنتخابات هذا يعني أنه يتم تغييره كل اربع سنوات وتضطر دورة العمل أن تبدأ من جديد ويتعطل دولاب العمل, ولهذا فضل "فيفا" أن يكون منصب السكرتير إداري, وتكون مسؤوليته الأولى الإشراف الإداري والمالي على شئون الإتحاد.

تكوين مجلس الإدارة, وتكون للأمين مسؤولية مباشرة أمام الإتحاد القاري الذي يتبع فإذا كان إتحاده الوطني في أفريقيا, فإنه يتبع للإتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم وبالتالي يتبع للإتحاد الدولي أيضا, فهو من يعد التقرير المالي حول المبالغ المالية التي أرسلت من "فيفا" و"كاف" ووكذلك إعداد التقرير الإداري لإتحاد الكرة المعني ولا يسمح لأي عضو مجلس إدارة التدخل في شئونه, حتى الشيكات يكون فيه توقيعه ملزم إلى جانب رئيس الإتحاد

تكوين مجلس الإدارة يتم من خلال تكوين إتحاد الكرة في اي بلد أو الطريقة الإدارية التي تدار كرة القدم في البلد, بمعنى فمثلا في السودان نظام تكوين الإتحاد السوداني يكون عبر نظام الإتحادات المحلية وهي الكيانات التي عبرها يتم إنتخاب مجلس إدارة الإتحاد العام, وفي بعض الدول كمصر ويوغندا ليس لديهم إتحادات محلية ولكن لديهم مناطق يتم من خلالها تكوين الإتحاد الوطني العام هناك.

حديث "فيفا" عن حجم مجلس الإدارة لا يتجاوز 13 عضو والفلسفة من ذلك قلة العدد التي تجعل من الإجتماعات قليلة ورشيقة وتكون تحركات الأعضاء مرنة وبحيوية, فالإتحاد الدولي"فيفا" سيدفع مبالغ مالية للإتحادات الوطنية وحركة الأعضاء من ضمنها, فهم يتحركون من مناطقهم لحضور إجتماعات مجلس الإدارة وبالتالي بحاجة إلى الدعم المالي ليغطي مصروفات أقامتهم نثرياتهم, وإذا ما كان عدد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة كبير فإن المبالغ التي ترسل من فيفا للإتحاد الوطني تتأثر بالعدد الكبير.

ويتناول "" اقرب نموذج مجاور ومشابه للنظام الكروي بالسودان

في إتحاد كرة القدم بجنوب السودان يتكون مجلس الإدارة من 13 عضو فقط وذلك من خلال أول وآخر جمعية عمومية تم بها إنتخابهم عبر معيار "فيفا" قبل أكثر من عامين, وقد إعتمد إتحاد الكرة بجنوب السودان نظام هو الإتحادات المحلية لتكوين الإتحاد العام للعبة عنده كما هو نفس النظام في السودان.

وتم إنتخابات في منصبي الرئيس ونائب الرئيس ضمن ال13 عضو الذين تم إنتخابهم من قبل الإتحادات المحلية, وبالتالي هناك 11 عضو يسمون أعضاء مجلس الإدارة, وبعد ذلك يتم تكليف بعض أعضاء مجلس الإدارة في مواقع مختلفة, مثل رئيس لجنة الحكام, رئيس لجنة المدربين, وهم اصلا ضمن ال13 عضو جاؤوا لهذا الموقع بكلية إنتخابية مباشرة من قواعدهم كمجلس الحكام ومجلس المدربين .

كان عدد الأصوات التي منحت للإتحادات المحلية بجنوب السودان لتدلي بها في الإنتخابات لإختيار الرئيس ونائبه وأعضاء قد بلغ صوتين لكل إتحاد محلي مع ملاحظة أن المعيار الموجود هو أكثرها ثلاثة أصوات لكل إتحاد ولكن تحديد عدد الأصوات التي يدلي بها اي إتحاد محلي كحق لا يتم له إلا بقرار من الجمعية العمومية التي تسبق الإنتخابات حيث تتفق على عدد الأصوات التي تمنح لكل إتحاد محلي, وقد منحت الجمعية العمومية بجنوب السودان صوتين لكل إتحاد محلي, وكذلك صوتين للرياضة النسوية.

وفي الختام فإن معيار "فيفا" للإنتخابات وتكوين مجلس الإدارة تكون هناك ثلاث لجان مساعدة بإتحاد الكرة الوطني يجب أن تكون ممثلة في مجلس الإدارة بالإنتخاب, وذلك عبر كلية إنتخابية للحكام, كلية إنتخابية للمدربين وكلية إنتخابية لكرة القدم النسوية, وبالتالي لم يعودوا يمثلون في مجلس الإدارة بالتعيين بل هم أعضاء ضمن ال11 عضو المذكورين أعلاه.
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

مدرب المريخ يحتج على ملاعب منتجع سلولتا

أبدى البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للمريخ احتجاجات قوية على ملاعب منتجع سلولتا بأثيوبيا الذي حلت به بعثة المريخ الأربعاء لاقامة معسكره الإعدادي للموسم الجديد حيث ذكر لوك ايمال في تعليق على صفحته بالفيس بوك أن الملاعب سيئة مطالباً ادارة البعثة بضرورة تحويل معسكر الفريق الإعدادي الى أديس خلال اليومين القادمين، يذكر أن بعثة المريخ كانت وصلت أثيوبيا ظهر اليوم ببعثة ضمت 16 لاعباً فقط الى جانب الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي وحاتم عبد الغفار عضو مجلس الإدارة إلى جانب المدير الفني لوك ايميل ومدرب الأحمال التونسي حاتم بن مفتاح.



     طيب لو شاف ملاعب الممتاز يقول شنو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يصل الخرطوم.. ويغادر الي اديس…

الخرطوم / ديربي سبورت.
كتب / ابوالعلاء محمد البشير .
وصل الخرطوم فجر اليوم حارس المريخ اليوغندي جمال سالم قادما من كمبالا بعد ان قضي فترة اجازة الموسم مع اسرته واصدقاءه .
هذا وفي تصريحات للاعب فور وصوله الي الخرطوم اكد بأنه لم يربط حضوره لمواصلة نشاطه بحقوقه المالية نافيا ان يكون هذه اخلاقه .وقال قبل كل شئ انا انسان مسلم واعرف معني العهد والوفاء بجانب انني لاعب محترف.…
من جهة اخري سيغادر سالم مع الوفد الثاني من البعثة والذي يضم عدد من اللاعبين بجانب الثنائي امير دامر ونجم ابوحشيش .
وكان رئيس البعثة ورئيس القطاع الرياضي عادل ابوجريشة متابعا لوصول اللاعب حتي الخرطوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شيبوب الموهوب ..القنبلة الموقوتة ..ماهي الخطوة القادمة ؟!

ديربي سبورت …

مازالت اخبار نجم وسط المريخ الشاب شرف شيبوب الذي يزمع الهلال قيده في مايو المقبل عبر تسجيله بناد خارج السودان بتحويله من هاو حاليا لمحترف متعاقد واستعارته تشغل متابعي الكرة السودانية بعد ان تضاربت الاخبار عن وجهة شيبوب القادمة التي ينوي الهلال الذي يسيطر على اللاعب توجيهه لها ، وفي اعقاب التصعيد المريخي لقضيته ضد اللاعب التي ربما دفع بها للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالساعات القادمة بعد اختفاء شيبوب ورفضه الان…ضمام لمعسكر واعداد الفريق الذي يقيم معسكرا باثيوبيا .
ومابين تونس والمغرب التي شاعت اخبار عن تسجيل شيبوب بواحد من انديتها والحديث بالصحف عن رفض المغربي التطواني فكرة ضمه لعدة اسباب ، راجت اخبار اليوم عن احتمال قيد شيبوب بناد بحريني في الايام القادمة خاصة ان التسجيلات الشتوية بالعديد من الدول انطلقت او تنطلق وتستمر في يناير 2016 المقبل .

يذكر ان شرف الدين شيبوب نجم المريخ والمنتخب الاولمبي مقيد كهاو بالمريخ حتى عام 2017 فماهي وجهته القادمة ؟وهل يتحول شيبوب الواعد الموهوب لقنبلة موقوتة في ظل الصراع الاداري بين ناديه ونده الهلال ؟ ام تشهد القضيته جديدا في ؟ الايام القادمة تجيب على هذه الاسئلة المهمة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابو جريشة يجتمع بكبار النجوم 

عقد السيد عادل ابوجريشة رئيس بعثة النادي الى اثيوبيا اجتماعا مع راجي عبدالعاطى و امير كمال ورمضان عجب و بكري المدينه و المعز محجوب بعد وصولهم مقر الاقامه و اخطرهم بان المدرب قد طالب بتغيير المقر نسبة لسوء ارضية الملاعب الملحقة به الا ان البرنامج التدريبي اليوم سيكون كماهو معلن وان الانتقال سيتم بعد تامين كافة اجراءات حجز مقر جديد بالاضافة الى ملاعب للتدريبات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امين عام نادي المريخ :شيبوب سيعود خلال يومين وتحقيقات جنائية في انتظاره

نفي العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام لنادي المريخ حدوث اي محاولات تدخل من جانب ناديه لمنع اللاعب شرف شيبوب من السفر لبعثة الهلال في تونس موكدا انهم لو كانوا راغبين لتم ذلك في دقايق معدودة وفجر عبد الرحمن مفاجاة من العيار الثقيل وقال ان اللاعب شيبوب سيعود للبلاد خلال يومين ومنتظرة تحقيقات جنائية ورفض الإفصاح اكثر من ذلك لكنه عاد وقال ان التحقيقات الجنائية التي يخضع لها اللاعب معلومة بالنسبة للمسؤولين في نادي الهلال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
لقد هرمنا ..

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
* غدا بإذن الله يهل علينا العام الجديد 2016م..
* وقد يتفق معي الجميع على أننا قضينا معظم الأعوام السابقة في الصراعات والخلافات والعباطات والتحديات والعنتريات التي ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان!!
* وقد يتفقوا معي كذلك على أن العام الجديد لن يحتمل اي صراعات أو خلافات أو مكايدات جديدة بين فريقي القمة..
* أو بين أحدهما والاتحاد العام أو اي جهة أخرى..
* لقد هرمنا…. وشبعنا منها إلى درجة التخمة!!
* ولم يعد لدينا أدنى استعداد لأن نتحمّل المزيد!!
* بالمناسبة ….. إذا كان البعض يرى أن الإعلام يتحمل نصيباً من أسباب اخفاقاتنا الكروية الأخيرة..
* وبعضهم يحمّل اللاعبين نصيباً منها ويرى أن الجماهير هي الأخرى تتحمّل نصيباً ..
* وأن لكل من التحكيم والاتحاد والتدريب نصيب ، فإن المكايدات بين فريقي القمة تتحمّل في رأيي النصيب الأكبر..
* طيب لمتين??!!
* لمتين حا نفرح باخفاقات النادي الآخر أكثر مما نفرح بانجازاتنا?!!
* لمتين بعض إعلاميي الهلال ما عندهم شغلة غير المريخ وبعض اعلاميي المريخ ما عندهم شغلة غير الهلال??!!
* لمتين كلامنا فارغ.. ونقاشنا فارغ.. وكتاباتنا فارغة.. وتفكيرنا ساذج?!!
* معقوله بس ??!!
* معقوله حديثنا كلو وتفكيرنا كلو واحلامنا كلها وتخطيطنا كلو وجرينا كلو من أجل ضرب الطرف الآخر لا من أجل رفعة نادينا ?!
* معقوله الهلالاب حارسين المريخ يطير من البطولة الأفريقية من قولة تيت أكثر مما حارسين صعود فريقهم وتأهله للأدوار المتقدمة??!!
* معقولة المريخاب لو فريقهم طار من الدور الاول ما مشكلة إذا الهلال طار معاه??!!
* معقولة حياتنا كلها شماتة في بعض ??!!
* معقولة عمرنا كلو نحقد على بعض ??!!
* معقولة شغلتنا كلها نحسد في بعض وندمر بعض??!!
* معقوله .. معقوله .. معقوله بس ??!!
* صدقوني… لن يغير الله واقعنا إذا لم نغير ما بأنفسنا ونطهرها من هذه العلّات والمرض..

آخر السطور

* لماذا لم تفكر لجنة التسيير حتى الآن في محاسبة المكتب التنفيذي على تقصيره في تجهيز جوازات بعض اللاعبين.. فقد يكون الأمر متعمداً من بعض العاملين فيه لاحراجها..
* أكرر قد يكون !!
* ليت مجلس الشورى يبادر كالآخرين بدعم لجنة التسيير (بالبقدر عليهو) لتتمكن من معالجة بعض متأخرات المحترفين والوطنيين..
* وقوفه موقف المتفرج هكذا ما كويس في حقو..
* وليت الصفوة الذين لم يشاركوا في مشروع الدعم الجماهيري 2870 يسارعون الآن (قبل بعدين)، إلى المشاركة فيه ولو في حزمة الخمسة جنيهات..
* المريخ الآن ما محتاج تنظير …. محتاج دنانير..
* انا شخصيا والعياذ بالله من انا .. ما محيرني رئيس نادي الهلال… محيرني بعض جماهير الهلال المبسوطة منو وعاجبا البيعمل فيهو!!
* عموماً ربنا يهنيها بيهو.. ويطول لينا في عمر رئاسته للهلال.

التراس المريخ

* السلام عليكم الأب الوالد الانسان إسماعيل حسن..
* متعك الله بالصحة والعافية..
* في ظل الحراك الاسفيري الذي ينتظم الصفوة هذه الأيام.. واستشعارهم العظيم لمسؤليتهم تجاه ناديهم.. وايمانا منا بدوركم الملموس في اظهار الحراك الجماهيري.. ووقوفك الدائم مع الجماهير.. وحثك المتواصل لها بالقيام بادوارها تجاه المريخ.. فإننا في (قروب اولتراس جوارح المريخ) قررنا تفعيل مشروع دعم يكون ريعه للمريخ.. وتنظيم حفل جماهيري كبير يحييه كبار فناني المريخ .. ابناء الصادق وطه سليمان وحرم النور وعصام محمد نور.. وذلك كهدف استراتيجي وباب للجماهير لتبدأ حملة الدعم وتؤكد على أنها لا تبخل علي ناديها بشيء..
* وللعلم فإن للاولتراس قروبان يضم كل منهما مائة عضوا .. وبالتالي فإن المجموع 200 محباً للنادي.. فأرجو أن يوفقنا الله وننفذ ذلك الحفل كأقل خدمة وابسط دعم نقدّمه لمعشوقنا الأبدي الزعيم… عنهم أشرف المعسل..
* وكفى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احتفاليه كبري لقطاع المراحل السنية للمريخ بأعياد الاستقلال

اكد عصام طلب نائب رئيس لجنة المراحل السنية بنادي المريخ ان القطاع سيقيم احتفاليه كبري بدار نادي المريخ يوم السبت المقبل بمناسبة احتفالات البلاد بأعياد الاستقلال المجيد وستكون الفقرة الرئيسية في الاحتفاليه مباراة بين الفريق الرديف وفريق الشباب .

وافاد طلب ان الحدث الكبير سيشرفه عدد م̷ـــِْن القيادات يتقدمهم السيد جمال الوالي الرئيس السابق لنادي المريخ الي جانب اسامة ونسي رئيس المريخ وبقية اعضاء المجلس وقام قطاع المراحل السنية بنادي المريخ بتوزيع الدعوة علي قيادات مجلس الشوري والاقطاب والرموز وسيتم في الاحتفاليه تكريم السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ السابق تقديرا لما قدمه لناديه ولما ظل يقدمه من دعم متصل للاحمر بعيدا عن المناصب والمواقع .

وستكون هناك تذاكر رمزية للمشجعين من فئة العشرة جنيهات من اجل اتاحة الفرصة لكل محبي المريخ للاسهام في تقديم الدعم المادي لهذا القطاع الحيوي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
ماهو حجم مديونية المريخ (3)

□ ديون نادي الإتحاد السعودي بنهاية السنة المنتهية في 31/12/2013 (132) مليون ريال، ديون نادي النصر السعودي حتى ديسمبر 2015 (أكثر من 50 مليون ريال)، النادي الاهلي جدة (أكثر من 80 مليون ريال) قام بسدادها الأمير (خالد بن عبد العزيز) رئيس هيئة أعضاء شرف الأهلي السابق.

□ ديون ليفربول الإنجليزي حتى السنة المنتهية في 31/5/2014 بلغت (57 مليون جنيه استرليني)، ديون تشيسلي الإنجليزي وفقاً لتقرير صحيفة (الديلي ميل) حتى مارس 2015 بلغ (985) مليون جنيه استرليني، والأرسنال (240) مليون استرليني.

□ غالبية الأندية لديها ديون وتعج ميزانياتها بالخلل الواضح والصريح والذي ينتج عن عدم إتّساق (المصروفات) مع (الإيرادات) ولكن في العديد من الدول يتم تجاوز تلك المعضلة بطريقتين إما بالحصول على (قروض بنكية مجدولة) أو (تدخل إحدى الشخصيات الشرفية) وسداد الديون.

□ ولكن هناك نقطة يجب وضعها في الإعتبار تتعلّق بتفاصيل الديون نفسها لأنه بعد بحث مضني وتنقيب عن ديون الأندية العربية والعالمية نجدها حصيلة (لتعاقدات) وشروط جزائية (لمدربين ولاعبين) بمعنى أنها نتاج (لصفقات) ومعالجة رواتب ولم تدخل من ضمنها بند مثل (الصرف البذخي).

□ هاتفت المدير المالي السابق لنادي المريخ (عبد الحي العاقب) لإيجاد معلومة تقودنا للمبلغ الحقيقي لإجمالي ديون المريخ (وتحديد الجهات) ولكن كعادة غالبية الملمين بتفاصيل الشؤون المالية كان الرد (في معلومات ما بتتقال)؟

□ لم أخرج من المدير المالي السابق سوى بحديث ضبابي ومبهم ولكن بتأكيد واحد هو أن السنة المنتهية في 31/12/2014 بلغ المبلغ الإجمالي لديون المريخ (5) مليار ونصف كما أسلفنا في زاوية الأمس.

□ سألته عن نقطة أخرى هل يتم تديون جميع الأموال الواردة والصادرة عبر خزينة المريخ والنظام المالي المتبع فأجاب (نعم)، وهل قام الرئيس السابق جمال الوالي بإعفاء ديونه المقيّدة على النادي فأجاب (بنعم) وأكد على تديون مخالصات (إقرار) بتلك الجزئية وهى عادة سنوية يقدم عليها الرئيس السابق بإعفاء الديون.

□ راسلت الأمين المالي السابق أيضاً السيّد (عثمان أدروب) فلم يجب، وحتى رئيس لجنة التسيير المهندس أسامة ونسي (يتحفّظ) على ذكر الرقم الحقيقي لحجم ديون المريخ ويتحاشى الخوض في الملف المذكور.

□ حجب تلك المعلومات لن يدوم طويلاً وسيسدل الستار على كافة تفاصيلها خلال الجمعية العمومية القادمة والتي يجب أن يمارس فيها (العضو الأصيل) وليس (المستجلب) كامل حقوقه في إنتماءه للنادي (ويناقش) الميزانية المالية حتى لا ينحصر دوره على (التصويت) فقط.

□ نفى عبد الحي العاقب المدير المالي الأسبق عن وجود أية (ديون) على فندق روانيا ولكنه أكّد على (حجز دخل مباريات المريخ) لصالح شركة باكار التي نفّذت طابق شاخور !!

□ تلك الجزئية (محبطة) للغاية لأن الطابق الثاني الذي تم افتتاحه في العام (2009) تم تشييده لغرض إستثماري (زيادة دخل النادي بالحضور الجماهيري) وحجز الدخل بسبب مديونية يمثّل نقطة سوداء في الملف المعني عقب (ست سنوات) من افتتاحه.

□ النقطة المفصلية في موضوع الديون هو التركيز على الديون التي مرّت عبر قنوات النادي الرسمية وفقاً لسجلاته المالية وتصاديقه الإدارية حتى لا يتضاخم المبلغ (لجهات أخرى) دون أية سندات صرفية لا تحمل تواقيع الإدارة المالية أو رئيس النادي.

□ هذا الملف شائك جداً وغامض وكلما حاولت استنطاق أحد الأطراف بشأن إجمالي مبلغ الديون والجهات التي تتبع لها وجدت (حائط صد) سميك يقف حائلاً ما بين تمليك المعلومة والرهبة من إستخدامها (بطريقة سلبية) رغم أن الشفافية في مثل هذه القضايا مطلب شعبي.

□ ذكر البعض أن المجلس السابق سلّم لجنة التسيير مبلغ (3) مليار (موجودة بطرف الحكومة) وهى عبارة عن تبرعات مالية لم (يتسلمها المجلس السابق) أمر يثير التعجّب.

□ كيف يحسب المبلغ المذكور على لجنة التسيير وهى لم تجده في خزانتها وعليها أن تسعى وراءه وربما حظيت به وربما لا؟

□ حاجة أخيرة كده :: نسأل الممتنعون عن ذكر المعلومات (هل سيتم تظليل التقرير المالي إبان الجمعية العمومية بتظليل حالك السواد) ؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
ﻛﻲ ﺑﻮﺭﺩ
ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻓﺮﺡ
ﻳﺒﻐﻮﻧﻬﺎ ﺑﻠﻮﺷﻲ .. ﻭﻣﻠﺢ !!..

ﺇﺳﺘﻐﺮﺑﺖ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻟﻠﺤﻤﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺷﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﻀﻮ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺗﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ
ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﻫﻮﺍﺭﻱ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺃﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺣﺼﺮﻳﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻭﺭﺩ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺑﻐﺮﺽ ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺇﺻﺪﺍﺭﻫﺎ !!..
ﻭﻛﺄﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺎﺟﻤﻮﻩ ﻭﺍﻧﺘﻘﺪﻭ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻳﺢ ﻻ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﻥ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮ ﻭﺣﺼﺮﻳﺘﻪ ﺃﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﺳﻠﻌﺔ ﺗﺒﺎﻉ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻕ ﻓﻲ
ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ .. ﻭ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺓ ﺗﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻳﻴﻦ !!.. ﺑﻞ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﺐ ﺃﻥ ﺻﻨﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺇﻧﺘﻘﺪ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﻫﻮﺍﺭﻱ ﻫﻲ ( ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ ‏) ﻭﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻹﺧﺒﺎﺭ – ﻭﺑﻴﻊ ﺍﻻﺧﺒﺎﺭ .. ﻭ ﺑﻤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻣﻲ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺓ ﻭﺳﻠﻌﺘﺔ ﺗﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻳﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ .. ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻼﻛﻬﺎ ﻭﻧﺎﺷﺮﻳﻬﺎ ﻓﻠﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻻ ﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻣﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮ ﻭﺻﺎﻧﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ ﻧﺼﻴﺐ ..؟
ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮ ﻣﺜﻠﻪ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﻣﺪﺧﻼﺕ ﺃﻧﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﻛﺎﻟﻮﺭﻕ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺒﺮ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻄﺒﻌﺔ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﺒﺸﺮﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺘﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺃﻧﻔﺴﻬﻢ .. ﻓﻠﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻻ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺷﺮ ﻛﻠﻔﺔ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ ﺟﺪﺍ .. ﻭﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻳﺼﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺤﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
ﺑﺒﻼﺵ !.. ؟
ﺇﻧﻪ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻋﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺴﺘﻨﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻔﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺸﻜﻮ ﺍﻟﻔﻘﺮ ﻟﻄﻮﺏ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻴﻊ ﺃﺧﺒﺎﺭﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻬﻢ
ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻳﻴﻦ ﻭﺗﺪﺭ ﻟﻐﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻳﻴﻦ !!..ﺍﺳﺄﻟﻜﻢ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﺎ .. ﻭﺭﻭﻧﻲ ﺷﻨﻮ ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺑﻼﺵ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ..؟؟
ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺇﻻ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺟﺪ .. ﺑﻞ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺟﺪ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺧﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻣﺎﺩﻱ .. ﻭﺇﻥ ﺍﻡ ﺗﻜﻦ ﺗﻤﺘﻠﻚ
ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﻱ .. ﻣﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻙ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺻﻼﺓ .. ‏( ﻓﻼ ﺻﻼﺓ ﻟﺤﺎﺑﺲ ‏) !!!..
ﻭﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻛﻞ ﺷﻴﺊ ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺑﻔﻠﻮﺱ .. ﻓﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻳﻀﻴﺮ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻔﻜﺮ ﺃﻱ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺳﻮﻯ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻴﻊ
ﺃﺧﺒﺎﺭﻩ ﻭﺻﻮﺭ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻭﺣﻮﺍﺭﺍﺗﻬﻢ ﻭﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻣﻨﺴﻮﺑﻴﻪ ﻭﺇﺩﺍﺭﻳﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺮﻳﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺗﺴﻜﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺰﺍﺋﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻭﻳﺔ
ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺍﻝ .. ﺑﻞ ﺇﻧﻨﻲ ﺃﺟﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻓﻜﺮﺓ ﺫﻛﻴﺔ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻳﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻤﺖ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺗﻬﺎ
ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺟﻴﺪﺓ .. ﻭﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻳﺴﺘﻮﺟﺐ ﺍﻭﻻَ ﺇﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺣﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻄﻮﻓﻮﻥ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﻟﺘﻮﺯﻳﻊ ﺍﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﻹﺳﺘﻤﺘﺎﻉ ﺑﺄﺿﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﻼﺷﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺧﺎﺫﺓ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺑﺎﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﻤﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻳﺢ ﻟﻠﺼﺤﻒ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺴﻴﻖ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻭﺇﺩﺍﺭﺍﺗﻬﺎ!!..
ﻫﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ ﺃﻭﻝ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﺒﻊ ﻷﺟﻞ ﺧﻠﻖ ‏( ﺍﻟﻄﻠﺐ
Demand ‏) ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻮﺯﻉ ﻣﺠﺎﻧﺎً ﻟﻠﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺒﺎﻉ ﻭﻻ ﺗﻮﺯﻉ ﻣﺠﺎﻧﺎ !..
ﺑﻄﺒﻴﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺃﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻌﻬﺎ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﻳﺎ .. ﻓﻤﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺑﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ‏( ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﻠﻄﺔ ‏) ﺃﻣﺮ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺘﺎﺣﺎ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻣﻊ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ
ﻛﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺣﻴﺎﻥ ﺣﺼﺮﻳﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﺣﻘﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﺒﺚ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻧﻲ .. ﻭ ﺃﻳﻀﺎ ﺍﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﻢ
ﺑﺜﻬﺎ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺗﻤﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻴﺔ ﻫﺬﻩ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻯ ﻣﺘﺎﺣﺔ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻴﻊ .. ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺑﺈﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ
ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺟﻴﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻳﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﺣﻮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﻧﺠﻮﻣﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﻸﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺟﻠﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﺔ .. ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻨﺘﻬﻲ
ﻋﻬﺪ ﺗﻤﻴﺰ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﻭﺣﺼﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺮﻳﺎﺕ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻲ ﻭﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻱ
ﺟﻴﺪﺓ .. ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻻ ﺗﻨﺎﻝ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﻧﺼﻴﺒﻬﺎ ﻟﻜﻮﻥ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺗﺤﺮﻳﺮﻫﺎ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﻈﻮﺓ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺠﺮﻱ
ﻣﻜﺎﻟﻤﺎﺕ ﻭﺇﺗﺼﺎﻻﺕ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻞ !!..
ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺤﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰﺓ ﺑﻨﻔﺲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺇﺷﺘﺮﺍﻛﻬﺎ ﻣﻊ ﻭﻛﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻷﻧﺒﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺧﺪﻣﺎﺗﻬﺎ
ﺍﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺩﻓﻊ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﺷﻬﺮﻱ .
ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺗﺴﺘﻔﻴﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺴﻮﻳﻖ ﻭﺗﻮﺯﻳﻊ ﺻﺤﻔﻬﺎ .. ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺃﻣﺮ ﻻ
ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻃﺒﻌﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻘﺪﻣﺔ .. ﻓﺎﻟﺠﻠﻮﺱ ﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻳﻨﺘﻤﻲ ﻟﻨﺎﺩ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺴﻴﻖ ﻣﻊ
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ .. ﻭﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺪﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻼ ﻣﺎﺩﻳﺎ ﻟﻠﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﺭﺓ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ .. ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺿﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺿﺮﻭﺏ ﺑﻴﻊ ﺍﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭ .. ﻛﻤﺎ ﺇﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻹﻃﻼﻉ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﻮﻯ ﻭﺍﻹﺳﺌﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺘﻢ ﻃﺮﺣﻬﺎ .. ﻓﻜﻞ ﻛﻠﻤﺔ ﺗﻜﺘﺐ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺗﺆﺛﺮ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺷﻚ .
ﺣﺘﻰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻭﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺗﺪﺭ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭﺓ ﻣﻼﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻻﺭﺍﺕ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻱ .. ﺑﻞ ﺃﻥ
ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺗﻨﺎﻝ ﻧﺼﻴﺒﺎ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺻﻔﻘﺎﺕ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻌﻘﺪﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﻟﻠﺘﺴﻮﻳﻖ ﻟﻤﻨﺘﺠﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺎﺕ .. ﻭﻫﺬﻩ
ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺇﻏﻔﺎﻟﻬﺎ ﺃﺑﺪﺍ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻋﻘﻮﺩﺍﺕ ﺇﺳﺘﻘﺪﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ !!..
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ .. ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﺩﻩ .. ‏( ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺒﺎ ﺑﻼﺵ ‏) .. ﻣﺜﻼ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﻃﺎﻟﻌﺖ ﺧﺒﺮﺍ ﻣﻨﺸﻮﺭﺍ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺻﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
.. ﺣﻴﺚ ﻗﺎﻣﺖ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺎﺩﻕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺫﻭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﺲ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ‏( ﺑﺘﻜﺮﻳﻢ ‏) ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﺪﺛﺮ ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ
ﺇﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ .. ﻭﻓﻲ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ .. ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻢ ‏( ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻢ ‏)
ﻣﺪﺛﺮ ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ .. ﺑﻞ ﺗﻢ ﺍﺳﺘﻐﻼﻝ ﺳﺬﺍﺟﺔ ﻭﻃﻴﺒﺔ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺘﻨﺎ ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻴﻬﺎ ﻷﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﻋﻼﻥ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﻱ ﻻ ﻳﻜﻠﻒ
ﺳﻮﻯ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ ﺿﺌﻴﻞ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻻ ﻳﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﺍﻝ 3 ﺍﻟﻒ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻫﻲ ﻗﻴﻤﺔ ﺍﻹﺷﺘﺮﺍﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻢ ﻣﻨﺤﻬﺎ
ﻟﻜﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ !!..
ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ ﻳﺠﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﻱ ﺩﻩ .. ﻛﻮﻭﻭﻟﻮ .. ﻭﻳﻈﻬﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺃﺑﺮﺯ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﺓ .. ﺛﻢ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺇﺳﺘﻐﻼﻝ ﺫﻟﻚ
ﻭﺍﻹﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻧﻴﺔ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻓﻘﻂ ﺑﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﻻ ﻳﺘﺤﺎﻭﺯ 300 ﺩﻭﻻﺭ .. !!
ﻭﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﺎﺫﺝ ﻛﺜﻴﺮ ﺟﺪﺍ .. ﻣﻦ ﻣﻨﺎ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﻤﻊ ﺑﺤﻔﻼﺕ ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺘﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ
ﺑﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ‏( ﻇﺮﻑ ﻣﻐﻠﻖ ‏) ﺛﻢ ﻣﻨﺢ ﺍﻷﺿﻮﺍﺀ ﻟﻺﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻓﺰ ‏( ﺍﻟﻤﻐﻠﻖ ‏) .. ﻭﻣﻨﺢ ﺍﻹﻧﺘﺸﺎﺭ ﻟﻠﺼﺤﻴﻔﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺴﺘﻐﻞ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﺳﻮﺀ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﺈﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﺣﻮﺍﺭ ﺻﺤﻔﻲ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﻤﻼﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻴﻬﺎﺕ ..
ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻳﻐﻂ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻮﻡ ﻋﻤﻴﻖ !!..
ﻧﺤﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺼﺮ .. ﺍﻟﺒﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻷﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻹﺑﺘﻜﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﻷﻓﻜﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺨﻼﻗﺔ .. ﻟﻦ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ
ﻟﻠﺘﻘﻠﻴﺪﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻓﻀﻴﻦ ﻟﻸﻓﻜﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺟﺪ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﺇﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ ﺍﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭ
ﻟﺰﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﺪﺍﺧﻴﻞ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻳﺔ .. ﻭﻟﻴﺰﻋﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺰﻋﻞ .. ﻭﻟﻴﻄﺮﺷﻖ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻄﺮﺷﻖ !!..
ﻗﻒ :
ﻳﺎ ﺧﺒﺮ ﺑﻔﻠﻮﺱ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مجلس التسيير سلحفائي جدا

مشكورين يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

المعارضة الناعمة لن تضر بالمريخ
موسى مصطفى

منذ تعيين لجنة التسيير ظلت بعض الاقلام الناعمة تختلق المشاكل و تضع العراقيل امام لجنة تسيير المريخ و التي صرفت ما يفوق الـــــ(15) مليار لدعم التسجيلات و إعادة قيد اللاعبين بجانب دفع مستحقات المدرب الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو و البالغ مليار و سبعمائة مليون !!!
المعارضة الناعمة دفنت رؤوسها في الرمال حينما تخلى الوالي عن المريخ و لم تطرح حتى سؤال عن سبب تركه المريخ وهو يواجه الخصوم و هو يقاتل من اجل بطولة الممتاز !!
اين كانت تلك الاقلام و المريخ يفتقد حتى لــــ(حق المواصلات ) و الوالي يرفض المريخ وهو يستقيل للمرة الــــ(18) دون ان (يجبر بخاطر) الجماهير التي ظلت كل موسم تتكسر امام منزله و هي تتنازل عن كرامتها من اجل مصلحة المريخ !!
الوالي الذي هرب عن المريخ مع وقت الحصاد وبداية التسجيلات وهي مقدمة للنجاح في الموسم الجديد !!
على الذين يهاجمون التسيير مهاجمة الوالي لانه فعلها اكثر من مرة وهو يترك نجوم المريخ في قلب المعركة حتى دون ان يقول لهم آسف !!
الاقلام التي تهاجم لجنة التسيير حاليا و تخرج الاخبار المفبركة و السالبة عن المريخ و تترصد اخطاء ونسي ورفاقه اين كانت حينما سجل مجلس الوالي محمد المصطفى لاعب هاوي و شيبون و لم تعيد قيد امير كمال .
عبد الصمد فتح معارضة واضحة ضد المجلس الحالي لان صحيفته كشفت عن خططه !!
عبد الصمد ما ناوي يجيبها على بر يا ونسي !!
على جماهير المريخ ان تعلم ان هنك مخطط خطير يدعمه رجال كبار في المجالس السابقة سيدفع ثمنه المريخ !!
عارضوا اصدار صحيفة النادي لتمرير مخططاتهم الخطيرة لتي تستهدف تدمير المريخ !!
المعارضة الحالية اخطر على المريخ من خصومه فااحذر يا ونسي !!
من قبل حرك ملف الديون ولا استبعد ان تشتعل المعارضة لتأكل الاخضر و اليابس بعد فشل الاقلام الناعمة في هز استقرار المريخ !!
هناك بعض الاذاعات ظلت تهاجم المريخ بسبب تمرد بعض اللاعبين !!
لاعب طالب بــــ(2) مليار في الموسم هل هو رونالدو !!
بكري المدينة يلعب ثلاث مواسم بـــ(2)مليار و (500) الف !!
على جماهير المريخ الانتباه للمخطط الخطير مع بداية الموسم 
لجنة التسيير عينتها اعلى سلطة في الولاية و هي التي جاءت بالوالي !!
ما ذنب ونسي ان تهرب رؤساء المريخ عن تولي المهمة !!؟
ما ذنب ونسي ان رفض الوالي العودة !!؟
يجب ن نشكر الرجل و نشد من ازره لانه تحمل تركة المجلس السابق و التي وصفها الكثيرون بالثقيلة !!
اخيرا 
انهم يجرون عبد الصمد لمعارضة المريخ و حرق آخر كروته و نسفه وربما لن يستطيع حتى دخول المريخ !!
عبد الصمد سيكون كبش فداء المجلس القادم و الاسلم له ان يكون واضحا بدلا من الحرب التي دخلها ضد مجتمع المريخ 
كل اهل المريخ مع التسيير لانها اصبحت أمام تحدي كبير إلا عبد الصمد 






مع احترامى لرايك
الوالى الدخله فى لجنة التسيير شنو؟
لجنة التسيير فاشلة اداريا قبل فشلها ماليا
يمكن ان نجد العذر بالنسبة للامور المادية
ماهو مبرر عدم رفع الشكوى ضد شيبوب حتى الان؟
ماهو مبرر تاخير جوازات اللاعبين حتى الان؟
ماهو ماهو؟
المريخ يعيش ماساة لم تمر عليه من قبل
اخطاء الوالى معلومة ولكنها لم تكن بحجم الاخطاء التى حدثت فى خلال شهرين
الواحد لما يكون عارف نفسه دا ماشغله ولابيعرف عنه شئ يعتذر بدل البهدلة الحاصلة
يوميا ترتكب اللجنة اخطاء كردنة ما بيعملها
ريحوا الوالى والراجل حر يرجع او لايرجع
يدعم اولايدعم
غريب امركم راجل دفع المليارات كرهتوه حياته
تجوا تلوموه استقال ليه؟
عالم عجيب
*

----------


## kampbell

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					





دي قووووويه و الله يا فراس 
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*مشكور الأخ ماجد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محي الدين عبد التام : سنرد الصاع صاعين للكاردينال

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال نائب الامين العام للمريخ محي الدين عبد التام ان ناديه لن يقف مكتوف الايدي على ممارسات رئيس نادي الهلال بنقل لاعب الفريق شيبوب من مطار لآخر وتحديه للقانون رغم انف الجميع في محاولة لتسجيل لاعب مرتبط معنا بعقد حتى 2017 وقال لو لم نرد الصاع صاعين للكاردينال على جماهير المريخ ان تحاسبنا وعلى رئيس الهلال تحمل الضربة القادمة و اكد عبد التام في حديثه للزعيم انهم رتبوا لضربة قوية سيرد كرامة اهل المريخ .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاستئنافات تعيد الرابطة كوستي للممتاز رسميا

اعلنت لجنة الاستئنافات العليا قرارا ببقاء فريق الرابطة كوستي بناء علي كسبه لشكواه ضد مشاركة لاعب مريخ كوستي الوك في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين في سبتمبر الماضي وسلمت لجنة الاستئنافات حسب ما افادت الأنباء القرار الي الأمين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم الدكتور حسن أبوجبل وبناء علي قرار لجنة الاستئنافات فقد اصبح الرابطة كوستي ضمن منظمومة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## hamboo

*انت ياموسي مصطفي شايت علي وين
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*والغريب يتحدث البعض عن أن لجنة ونسي أعادة الهيبة والقيم للنادي الكبير .
× عن أي قيم ومبادئ يتحدث هولاء وعن أية هيبة يقولون ، المريخ أصبح مكسور الخاطر وهن الإرادة وفاقد ثقة لاعبيه ومدربيه .
× لاعب صغير في بداية الطريق يستلم شيك مؤجل الصرف ويصبر حتى يحين الأجل ويقدم شيكة فيرتد إليه بائسا ، فهل هذه هي القيم والمبادئ .
× مدرب فسخ عقده وأتى قاصدا الاسم الكبير وقبل بأبخس الأثمان ، ومع هذا يأتيه الخبر اليقين من أسرته بأنهم لم تورد الأموال هناك ، فهل هذه هي المبادئ ؟
× الرأي عندي هو إذا أحست لجنة التسيير بالعجز وعدم تمكنهم من الإيفاء بمتطلبات الفريق في هذه المرحلة عليهم أن يتنحوا أو يلجأوا إلى الدولة ويقلعوا منها دعما يعبر بالنادي إلى بر الأمان .
× لا داعي للمكابرة وتغبيش الحقائق حتى يضيع المريخ ، ويصبح عرضة للاستهزاء من البسوى والما بسوى .




الحقيقة التى لا جدال فيها وبلاش تختو الاخفاقات فى الوالى
                        	*

----------

